# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: vor dem Studium >  Der "Wie stehen meine Chancen?" Thread

## Chelsea

Die Frage der Fragen. Wer wissen will wie er whlen soll und ob seine Qualifikationen reichen: Hier seid ihr richtig!
Das Buffet ist erffnet!

----------


## Sophia_91

wie stehen denn meine chancen mit 1,6 zum ss?
leider hab ich keinen tms...
besteht zum sommersemester vllt trotzdem ne chance auf tbingen?

----------


## Chelsea

Kommt fr dich nur Tbingen in Frage ?
Mit 1,6 solltest du im SS schon irgendwo ein Platz kriegen, fragt sich nur ob auch in Tbingen. Man hrt ja, dass zu einem SS der NC in Tbingen fr Humanmedizin bei 1,4 liegt. Ich denke du knntest mit 1,6 fr Zahnmedizin in Tbingen optimistisch sein.

----------


## Sophia_91

ne, fr mich kommen auch andere stdte in frage, aber tbingen wr halt am besten...
naja, ich denk halt, dass ich dort ein bisschen im nachteil bin, da ich keinen tms hab...

----------


## Chelsea

Nachteil wrde ich nicht sagen, eher du hast noch eine nicht genutzte Chance in der Hand ...

----------


## Zahnfee89

Ich wei echt nicht, warum man sich mit 1,7 Sorgen macht? Vor allem im SS. Da fhle ich mich mit meinen 1,9 ja schon extrem dmlich berhaupt annhernd an ein positives Ergebnis zu glauben... :bhh: 

Ich glaub du bist ziemlich sicher dabei. Im Gegensatz zu mir.  :Traurig: 

Trotzdem viel Glck.

----------


## S90

Hallo Zahnfee  :Smilie: 

Na ja, ich hatte auch gedacht "wird schon nicht so schwer werden, mein Abi ist ja eigl ganz gut..." Aber das hat doch nicht alles so hingehauen, wie ich es wollte.

Wieso denkst Du, dass Du in Gieen die besten Chancen hast?? Habe ich da was bersehen oder vergeben die in irgendeiner Weise auch Boni o..?  :schnarch...: 

VG,  ::-bee:  S

----------


## Zahnfee89

Naja ich hoffe es einfach, weil letztes Jahr im SS der NC bei 2,0 lag und die Stadt als Studienstadt nicht soo attraktiv ist ;) 

Andere Werte werden dort ja nicht herangezogen und Boni wrde ich ansonsten leider nirgends bekommen. 

Freiburg (1.OP) finde ich von der Stadt her toll. Es gibt ja leider keinen NC-Richtwert (also ich habe noch keinen gefunden), ich wei nur, dass die Stadt sehr beliebt ist. 

Ach ich wei leider auch nicht so recht, ob ich es alles richtig gewhlt habe. 
ZVS ist wie die Lotterie. Man kann richtig oder auch total daneben liegen. Einen richtigen Plan gibt es leider nicht.   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Laurice

> Hallo Zahnfee 
> 
> Na ja, ich hatte auch gedacht "wird schon nicht so schwer werden, mein Abi ist ja eigl ganz gut..." Aber das hat doch nicht alles so hingehauen, wie ich es wollte.


Nur eine Uni angegeben? Wir haben in Berlin auch Leute mit 1,7 dabei  :hmmm...:

----------


## Peter22

verstehe garnicht wieso sich hier einige unter 2,0 solche sorgen machen. ist meiner meinung nach unbegrndet bei der richtigen wahl der unis. 
Vergleicht man das winter- mit darauf folgendem sommersemester ist fast immer ein eine steigerung von 0,1-0,2 im nc zu beobachten. Das wird dieses jahr nicht anders sein, denn es hat sich nichts weltbewegendes getan. mit 1,9 sollte man bei einigen unis dieses SS noch ohne probleme reinkommen. nchstes jahr wird es dann anders aussehen  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## S90

> Nur eine Uni angegeben? Wir haben in Berlin auch Leute mit 1,7 dabei


Das nicht, aber wahrscheinlich einfach die beliebten Unis gewhlt... Wobei Berlin ja auch zu den Fav gehrt, war aber nicht unter meiner Auswahl!

Ach,.. mitlerweile ist es mir schon egal wo ich lande zum Studieren. 
Natrlich wre es toll, wenn ich nicht ganz so weit weg msste.

Ich komme aus dem Norden, nhe Sylt und wohne nun seit meinem Abi in HH.
Groartig wre es natrlich in HH anzufangen oder in Kiel.  :Love: 

Aber ich sehe meine Chancen, da diese Unis nur zum WS ZM anbieten, gegen Null. 
In Kiel bekommt man wiederum einen *Bonus* von *0,5* auf den Abischnitt wenn man bestimmte Kriterien erfllt.
Dann wre ich bei *1,2*. Aber es gibt immer noch so Viele die trotz des Bonus besser sind.  :Nixweiss: 

Einen Studienortwechsel zu managen ist ja durchaus nicht so easy...  und die Chance mit dem Platz zum SS sausen lassen, dass will ich natrlich auch nicht.

Das alles zu kalkulieren, wer soll da nur durchblicken?!?!  :Traurig: 
Gre,  ::-bee:  S

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Das alles zu kalkulieren, wer soll da nur durchblicken?!?! 
> Gre,  S


na, aber du kalkulierst doch alles richtig - schreibst selbst : versteifst dich nicht auf HH, vertraust nicht darauf, dass Tausch klappt (klappt auch wirklich selten) und nimmst den Studienplatz, egal wo es sein wird - und keine Angst, man lebt sich in jeder Stadt ein, man muss sich selbst nur ein wenig Zeit geben

----------


## Ezio

@Sa90

ich habe auch in Kiel einen Bonus und komme auf 1,3 dann.

letztes jahr lag die grenze incl.bonus bei 1,7.

ich glaueb nicht, dass er trotz doppeljahrgang und wehrpflichaussetzung um 0,4 oder 0,5 steigen wird. oder meinst du doch?

----------


## S90

> letztes jahr lag die grenze incl.bonus bei 1,7.


Bist Du Dir sicher, dass der Bonus schon mit eingerechnet wurde bei der Zahl???
Wre ja traumhaft... dachte immer das wre verstndlich, dass es ohne Bonus ist....  :Nixweiss: 

Es wre mein Traum in Kiel zu landen. 
Ich frage mich nur die ganze Zeit, ob ich es riskieren soll einen Platz zum SS11 abzulehen (in z.B. Gttingen...) um mich dann frs WS in Kiel zu bewerben.
Wenn ich dann aber keinen Platz bekomme, dann... trete ich mir selbst in den Arsch!!!

Ich kann ja schlecht ein Studium antreten und mich dann neu zum WS bewerben, ist ja nicht mgl. Nur Studienortwechsel.....

Ach keine Ahnung... wie ist dein  Plan?

Gru,  ::-bee:  S

----------


## Laurice

Klar kannst du. Ist halt nur irgendwie mies fr den nchsten auf der Warteliste... stell dir vor du wrst auf Nachrckerplatz Nummer 1.  :Keks:

----------


## IchHabNeMaise89

warum versucht ihr mit <1,9 (z.b ber tms) nicht in Humanmed reinzukommen?

Findet ihr Zahnmed echt spannender als Humanmed?
Klrt mich mal bitte auf

----------


## mahlzahn

> Klar kannst du. Ist halt nur irgendwie mies fr den nchsten auf der Warteliste... stell dir vor du wrst auf Nachrckerplatz Nummer 1.


naund? wozu gibts das nachrckverfahren? dann kommt der auf platz 1 der nachrckerliste halt zum studienplatz? wo ist das problem?

----------


## langewartezeit

> warum versucht ihr mit <1,9 (z.b ber tms) nicht in Humanmed reinzukommen?
> 
> Findet ihr Zahnmed echt spannender als Humanmed?
> Klrt mich mal bitte auf


Es soll tatschlich Leute geben, die lieber Zahnarzt werden wollen. Hat Vor- und Nachteile wie jeder Beruf. Ich mchte es gerne studieren und hinterher die Praxis von meinem Vater bernehmen. Da habe ich ein gesichertes Einkommen, bin mein eigener Chef und arbeite von Mo bis Fr mit einigermaen normalen Zeiten. Ausnahme natrlich der Notdienst, der aber sehr sehr selten ist  :Top: . Und zudem arbeite ich dort sehr gerne  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Tijer

Selbststndiger Humani ist meiner Erfahrung nach definitiv NICHT spannender als selbststndiger Zahnarzt. 
Ich finde Zahnarzt sogar besser, weil so ne 14gliedrige Brcke anstndig zu prparieren und abzuformen finde ich manuell doch etwas anspruchsvoller als das was die meisten Humanmediziner in ihren Praxen machen.

Klar kann man der Superneurochirurg werden oder Notaufnahme machen, das ist dann sicherlich spannender und aufregender, aber

1.) Wird auch das irgendwann zur Routine
2.) Ist das so anstregend, dass man das eh nicht bis zur Rente durchhalten kann ohne sich kaputt zu machen
3.) Ist man dann nicht sein eigener Chef

Deswegen habe ich mich bewusst fr Zahnmedizin entschieden.

----------


## Laurice

> naund? wozu gibts das nachrckverfahren? dann kommt der auf platz 1 der nachrckerliste halt zum studienplatz? wo ist das problem?


H, hast du nich gelesen? Der will ein Semester studieren --> Studienplatz weg und sich dann frs nchste Semester woanders frs 1. wiederbewerben --> wenn er den Platz kriegt hat eine Person 2 Studienpltze bekommen, sprich einer war blockiert ... so schwer ist das nun auch wieder nicht zu verstehen oder  :was ist das...?:

----------


## mahlzahn

> H, hast du nich gelesen? Der will ein Semester studieren --> Studienplatz weg und sich dann frs nchste Semester woanders frs 1. wiederbewerben --> wenn er den Platz kriegt hat eine Person 2 Studienpltze bekommen, sprich einer war blockiert ... so schwer ist das nun auch wieder nicht zu verstehen oder


ok die vorigen seiten hab ich tatschlich nicht gelesen, sonst htte ich es hchstwahrscheinlich auch verstanden sorry! auf die idee muss aber auch erstmal jemand kommen! ist das technisch berhaupt mglich? bei der bewerbung online musste man dann angeben dass man zur zeit in dem fach eingeschrieben ist, oder falsche angaben machen. und ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass man sich dann nicht nochmal fr das 1. semester bewerben kann! eigentlich auch logisch oder?

----------


## Laurice

Ach stimmt. Kann mich jetzt aber auch nich mehr 100% dran erinnern ob mans angeben musste oder nicht. Bist du dir sicher? Na dann wrds natrlich nicht gehen und ich bitte um Entschuldigung.
Ich kam halt drauf, weil einer aus meinem Semester sich wieder in Berlin bewirbt, (aber fr Med und diesen Teil hatt ich ganz vergessen). Sorry  :Friedenstaube:

----------


## mahlzahn

> Ach stimmt. Kann mich jetzt aber auch nich mehr 100% dran erinnern ob mans angeben musste oder nicht. Bist du dir sicher? Na dann wrds natrlich nicht gehen und ich bitte um Entschuldigung.
> Ich kam halt drauf, weil einer aus meinem Semester sich wieder in Berlin bewirbt, (aber fr Med und diesen Teil hatt ich ganz vergessen). Sorry


100% sicher! das fllt unter den abschnitt "Frhere Immatrikulation"

----------


## Ezio

hey sa90,

na klar bin ich mir sicher, das steht sogar auf einer dieser tabellenseiten. (da ist dann ein sternchen und unten steht "inkl. Bonus". alles andere wre ja auch sinnlos ;) )

klar, du kannst anfangen zu studieren und  dich dann jedes semester wieder ber die zvs fr das 1. semester oder an den unis direkt fr hhere fachsemester bewerben. ne freundin von mir studiert zum zb schon seit einem jahr in gttingen humanmedizin hat aber letztes wintersemester noch einen zahnmed platz in heidelberg bekommen, den hat sie nicht angenommen, aber es ist mglich auf jeden fall ;)

----------


## S90

> hey sa90,
> 
> na klar bin ich mir sicher, das steht sogar auf einer dieser tabellenseiten. (da ist dann ein sternchen und unten steht "inkl. Bonus". alles andere wre ja auch sinnlos ;) )


Merci fr die Antwort!!
So habe ich es eigl auch verstanden, nur ist es doch auch so, dass der angegebene NC-Wert immer dem Schnitt des zuletzt angenommenen entspricht?!  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  
Habe es also so verstanden: Abischnitt 1,7 PLUS Bonus von 0,5 (=1,2).

Gru,  ::-bee:  Sa

----------


## Parodontose14

Hallo Menschen^^

ich wollt Fragen ob ich mit meinem jetzigen Schnitt 1,75 (bin grad in der Schule 11.2)

Chancen hab ; egal  wooo.
Und auf was msste ich kommen um sicher drin zu sein?

LG

----------


## mahlzahn

> Hallo Menschen^^
> 
> ich wollt Fragen ob ich mit meinem jetzigen Schnitt 1,75 (bin grad in der Schule 11.2)
> 
> Chancen hab ; egal  wooo.
> Und auf was msste ich kommen um sicher drin zu sein?
> 
> LG


in der abiturbestenquote (20% aller zu vergebenen pltze) wirst du schlechtere chancen haben ( http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=1796 )
solltest dich trotzdem fr die abiturbestenquote bewerben und zustzlich fr die auswahlverfahren der hochschulen (60% quote)
guck doch einfach bei www.hochschulstart.de wie da die auswahlgrenzen der letzten semester waren! http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=2723
die tendenz geht aber nach oben, also man kann nicht sagen wie es sein wird wenn du dich bewirbst. aber sicherlich nicht leichter. als tip: mach dein abi so gut es, und whle deine ortsprferenzen klug. dann sollte es klappen  :Top: 
alle hier im forum beziehen ihre informationen von hochschulstart.de ;)

----------


## Ezio

> Merci fr die Antwort!!
> So habe ich es eigl auch verstanden, nur ist es doch auch so, dass der angegebene NC-Wert immer dem Schnitt des zuletzt angenommenen entspricht?!  
> Habe es also so verstanden: Abischnitt 1,7 PLUS Bonus von 0,5 (=1,2).
> 
> Gru,  Sa


Nein  :Big Grin: 

Schau: In der Kieler AdH-Quote zum WiSe 2011 hatte der letzte eine GEWICHTETE(!) DN von 1,7. Das Wort "gewichtet" bedeutet inklusive der Boni, die die jeweilige Hochschule im Rahmen ihrer Kriterien vergibt. --> Der letzte Bewerber hatte eine Abinote von 2,2 und konnte durch die Kieler Kriterien sich um 0,5 auf 1,7 verbessern!

Schau auf die PDF-Datei:

http://www.hochschulstart.de/fileadm...med-ws2010.pdf

Geh auf Seite 9 und schau unter Kiel " gew. DN 1,7" 

und dann auf Seite 10 unten in der Beschreibung von der "gewichteten DN"

Gru ;)

----------


## Kensington

Denkt ihr mit 1,7 + Dienst hat man Chancen zum Wintersemester 2011/12 ?
Wei jemand die Ncs von Freiburg und Tbingen?

----------


## FinalGorilla

Hey,

kommt mir so vor als wre der NC dieses Jahr gefallen oder tusche ich mich da?
Abitursbestenquote 2010: Baden-Wrttemberg 1,4 und heuer: 1,6

Kann man daraus auch ableiten dass der NC vom AdH fallen knnte?

Wie stehen dann die Chancen so in Ulm, zumindest bers Nachrck dann mit Dienst, TMS 2,4 und Abi 2,2 reinzukommen?

Gre

----------


## alabaster_

ich denke deine chancen stehen trotzdem nicht allzu gut... obwohl mich die ergebnisse der abibestenqote teilweise auch irritiert haben.

ich hab neulich getrumt, ich htte den studienplatz. mann war das verwirrend, als ich aufgewacht bin.  :grrrr....:

----------


## pottmed

> Hey,
> 
> kommt mir so vor als wre der NC dieses Jahr gefallen oder tusche ich mich da?
> Abitursbestenquote 2010: Baden-Wrttemberg 1,4 und heuer: 1,6
> 
> Kann man daraus auch ableiten dass der NC vom AdH fallen knnte?
> 
> Wie stehen dann die Chancen so in Ulm, zumindest bers Nachrck dann mit Dienst, TMS 2,4 und Abi 2,2 reinzukommen?
> 
> Gre


Schlecht bis unmglich  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Puschll

Aber mit 2,0 im Nachrckverfahren doch vielleicht oder  ::-oopss: 

... warten auf die Bescheide macht einen langsam aber sicher verrckt :bhh:

----------


## pottmed

Fr ZM oder HM ? 

Und nein, fr HM ohne Boni keine Chance

----------


## Puschll

ZM... und in Wrzburg htt ich mit Boni zwechs LKs 1,8 ...

----------


## pottmed

Ok, ZM kann ich nicht beurteilen, tut mir leid.

----------


## FinalGorilla

> Schlecht bis unmglich


Nunja, letztes SS warn es 16 Pltze die ich in Ulm vom Grenzrang weg war. 
Da gabs allerdings keine weiteren Nachrckverfahren weil anscheinend kein einziger seinen Platz nicht angenommen hat... 

Aber wenn der NC heuer tatschlich gefallen sein sollte,... ;)

Denn letztes Jahr war er in Ulm ja auch schon 2,2.

----------


## ziza

@ FinalGorilla

2,2 inklusive des TMS (also Mittelwert aus Abischnitt und TMS)??

und wie war dein abischnitt wenn ich fragen darf?

----------


## FinalGorilla

> @ FinalGorilla
> 
> 2,2 inklusive des TMS (also Mittelwert aus Abischnitt und TMS)??
> 
> und wie war dein abischnitt wenn ich fragen darf?


Ne nur Abischnitt, der TMS zhlt bei mir nichts, hab da 2,4.

----------


## ziza

jemand von euch hier ne info bekommen?  :grrrr....:

----------


## MasterTi-Shirt

Hey Leute,
ich bin angenommen in Regensburg und kann nun endlich mit dem Studium anfangen voll super 
Mein Schnitt war 1,7 und ich hab die Zulassung schon in Daisy.

Ist noch wer in Regensburg?

----------


## alabaster_

versteh ich nicht, du bist im adh angenommen und weit jetzt schon bescheid? ist die frist nicht eigentlich montag oder wie kommt das? ich wei noch nix.

----------


## MasterTi-Shirt

Ich hab denen gestern eine Mail geschickt und eben gefragt, weil ich nicht anrufen konnte heute. 
Dort haben sie mir mein Ergebniss unter Vorbehalt besttigt und haben dann auch erwhnt, dass der Bescheid im Laufe des Tages in Daisy bereitstehen wrde. Soweit so gut, ich hab nachgeschaut, da war er...

Wo hast du dich denn beworben?

----------


## Peter22

glckwunsch!

war regensburg deine OP1?

----------


## Ezio

hey, herzlichen glckwunsch!

hattest du regensburg auf OP1 gesetzt???

gru

----------


## DentalGentleman

Den Bonus kriegt man in Erlangen nur fr Humanmedizin, danach hatte ich mich damals bei der Uni mal erkundigt, aber der Punktschnitt in HD war letztes Jahr bei 42, 13 Punkte steigt der nie im Leben, da bist du ganz ganz sicher drin.

----------


## mathematicus

> Da bin ich ja beruhigt. Hatte ich eigentlich auch so eingeschtzt aber nach 2 mal 'vorerst gescheitert' ist man eben ein gebranntes Kind sozusagen!  Habe mich nochmal schlau gemacht und die Bonierung gibt es wohl NUR auf Humanmedizin, war an einer Stelle nur unklar formuliert an anderer dann nicht. Werde Heidelberg wohl auf die 1 setzen und mich schonmal in den Wohnheimen bewerben! Studierst du/hast du dort studierst oder die Kosteninfo nur vom Hrensagen?


Die Kosten in Erlangen habe ich mal bei einem Nutzer, der in E-N studiert, hier erfragt, Heidelbergs Kosten findest du auf der Seite der Fachschaft, das geht da schon in den hheren vierstelligen Bereich, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe ;)

----------


## Morta Deller

Hallo Leute!

Leider habe ich dieses Jahr ein Abi von "nur" 2,4 gemacht, weswegen ich wohl trotz jahrelangem Wunsch, Zahnmedizin zu studieren, sehr schlechte Chancen habe bzgl. eines Studienplatzes zu diesem WS.
Jetzt habe ich zwar am Montag meinen Auswahltag in Witten/Herdecke, doch mchte ich mich natrlich auch noch bei den staatlichen Unis auf hochschulstart.de bewerben.

Nun stellte ich beim Angucken der Auswahlgrenzen fest, dass ich letztlich in Hamburg eine Chance htte, zum Auswahltest eingeladen zu werden, wobei die ja dieses Jahr den Doppelabijahrgang haben, was leider dazu fhrt, dass ich wahrscheinlich da auch nicht eingeladen werden wrde.

Was wre denn Eure Empfehlung fr die Reihenfolge der Unis? Ich habe nmlich echt keinen Plan, wie ich das am geschicktesten mit der Note mache... :/



Danke Euch und viele Gre
Morta Deller

----------


## Medmeddentinspe

Hallo ihr Lieben, 
bin gerade noch einmal meine OP durchgegangen und bin jetzt mit der Reihenfolge hier unten dabei rausgekommen. Denkt ihr dass ich die so angeben kann oder habt ihr andere taktische nderungsvorschlge? Erstmal ist wichtig, dass ich berhaupt einen Platz bekomme. Wo ist zweitrangig aber denke eigentlich dass ich so am meisten Chancen habe.

1 Heidelberg (~54/55 Punkte dank BFD (noch unklar ob 6 Monate oder 12 anerkannt werden) + TMS Bonus)
2 Freiburg (1,4: 0,3 fr TMS und 0,1 fr BFD)
3 Mainz (~1,6 dank TMS)
4 Leipzig (~1,64: TMS)
5 Wrzburg (1,4: 0,3 fr TMS 0,1 fr BFD)
6 Ulm (~1,6 dank TMS

Noch eine Frage wegen der nderung bzgl. hochschulstart. Dort online ist es mir leider unmglich die OP im Portal zu ndern. Da Heidelberg z.B. den Antrag von hochschulstart verlangt und da noch meine alten OP angegeben sind, frage ich mich jetzt wie ich das am besten handeln soll. Wie habt ihr das denn gemacht falls ihr in einer hnlichen Situation wart? Habe mal hochschulstart angeschrieben aber das wird wohl noch dauern. Habe im Forum hier jetzt gelesen dass einige wohl einfach einen handschriftlichen Zetteln zusammen mit dem TMS abgeschickt haben. So einen dann auch direkt an Heidelberg? Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen. Danke schonmal!

@Morta Deller Realistisch betrachtet sind deine Chancen mit einem 2,4 Schnitt fast gleich null. Wuerde dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen naechstes Jahr am TMS teilzunehmen und bis dahin entweder eine Zahntechnische Ausbildung oder ein FSJ/BFD anzufangen. Ansonsten ist Witten/Herdecke eine gute Idee weil dort viel vom praktischen Test und Gesprch abhngt. Aber realistisch sind die Chancen wie gesagt sehr gering und wrde mich auf jeden Fall nach Alternativen bzw. sinnvolle Wartezeitberbrckungsmglichkeiten (dt. Sprache  :Big Grin: ) umschauen.

----------


## mathematicus

> Hallo ihr Lieben, 
> bin gerade noch einmal meine OP durchgegangen und bin jetzt mit der Reihenfolge hier unten dabei rausgekommen. Denkt ihr dass ich die so angeben kann oder habt ihr andere taktische nderungsvorschlge? Erstmal ist wichtig, dass ich berhaupt einen Platz bekomme. Wo ist zweitrangig aber denke eigentlich dass ich so am meisten Chancen habe.
> 
> 1 Heidelberg (~54/55 Punkte dank BFD (noch unklar ob 6 Monate oder 12 anerkannt werden) + TMS Bonus)
> 2 Freiburg (1,4: 0,3 fr TMS und 0,1 fr BFD)
> 3 Mainz (~1,6 dank TMS)
> 4 Leipzig (~1,64: TMS)
> 5 Wrzburg (1,4: 0,3 fr TMS 0,1 fr BFD)
> 6 Ulm (~1,6 dank TMS
> ...


Du hast einen nderungsantrag gestellt und hochschulstart hat deine OPs noch nicht aktualisiert, richtig? Dann drucke einfach den alten Antrag aus, ndere die OPs handschriftlich und unterschreib das zustzlich nochmal auf der Seite. Ansonsten musst du halt warten, bis hochschulstart deine nderung bearbeitet hat, aber das wrde ich bei den 15 verbleibenden Tagen nicht tun.  :Big Grin:

----------


## DentalGentleman

> Dann drucke einfach den alten Antrag aus, ndere die OPs handschriftlich und unterschreib das zustzlich nochmal auf der Seite


 Genau so hab ich das auch gemacht (zwar fr Freiburg, aber den Antrag an hochschulstart muss man hier auch an die Uni schicken). Deine Daten bei hochschulstart.de werden mit der Uni ohnehin nochmal abgeglichen. Wenn du dir aber nicht sicher bist kannst du dich auch einfach ber E-Mail oder telefonisch beim Studentensekretariat melden und nachfragen, die waren in Heidelberg eigentlich sehr hilfsbereit. Viel Erfolg bei der Bewerbung!

----------


## Puschll

Kurz und knapp: 

Wie stehen die Chancen mit 393 Punkten in Frankfurt?

LG

----------


## Zenobia

Hallo Leute!

da mir letztes Mal keiner geantwortet hat, versuche ich es noch einmal  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 
Habe meine Daten nun bei hochschulstart abgegeben mit folgenden Kriterien:
Abi: dieses Jahr BW: 1,6 / Ausbildung als Gesundheits-und Krankenpflegerin

1. Frankfurt (ber 400 Pkt.)
2. Mainz
3. Giessen (vermutlich knapp dieses WS)
4. Wrzburg
5. Ulm
6. Uni d. Saarlandes

Dennoch mchte ich eigentlich "nur" an der Uni Frankfurt studieren ::-stud: 
Kann mir einer von euch eine realistische Einschtzung geben? Habe bisher kein Feedback bekommen und wrde mic darber extrem freuen!

Danke!

----------


## sun.flower

Naja, wir knnen zwar schtzen, aber sicher ist natrlich nichts  :Grinnnss!:  Gerade weil Frankfurt das Auswahlverfahren umgestellt hat. Wenn du allerdings auf ber 400 Punkte kommst, wage ich schon zu behaupten dass du da ziemlich sicher dabei bist!!  :Grinnnss!: 

@Puschll: 393 Punkte sind eine gute Vorlage, wenn man sich die Grenzen der vergangenen Jahre anschaut: http://www.med.uni-frankfurt.de/bewe...adh/index.html
Ob's auch dieses Jahr reicht, hngt von den anderen Bewerbern ab. Trotzdem: Bei dir ist alles im Bereich des Mglichen!!  :Smilie: 
Hast du eigentlich schon dein KPP absolviert?

Ich wnsch euch beiden viel Glck bei der Bewerbung und vielleicht sieht man sich dann ja bald in FFM..  :hmmm...:

----------


## Zenobia

@sun.flower: Danke fr die Antwort! Studierst du bereits ZM in Frankfurt? Falls ja, in welchem Semester bist du nun? Gru!!!

----------


## sun.flower

@Zenobia: you've got mail!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Puschll

@ sun.flower: ja ich habe bereits drei Monate KPP absolviert, und insgesamt schon fast 2 Jahre Berufsttigkeit im medizinischen Bereich... was mir leider in FFM nicht viel bringt  :hmmm...:  Studierst du in Frankfurt?
Oh ich hoffe so, dass es klappt^^ htte heute sogar schon ein Zimmer im Medi- Wohnheim annehmen knnen... macht natrlich wenig Sinn ohne Zulassung  :Gefllt mir nicht!: 

@ Zenobia: denke du bist ziemlich sicher drin! wre soooo toll wenn wir uns ab Oktober beide an der Uni sehen  ::-winky:

----------


## Asnaebiss

FFM is toll, also wenn ihr hier hinkommt, dann knnt ihr euch freuen!  :Smilie:  
Du hast n Zimmer schon in dem WH bekommen? Da warten viele 1-2 Semester drauf! Ich wrd mich auf jeden Fall wieder auf die Liste setzten lassen, weil das echt gut ist!

----------


## Puschll

Ja, habe ich auch gemacht!
Ich denke, dass ich vergleichsweise schnell ein Zimmer angeboten bekommen hab, liegt da dran, dass ich aus Mnchen komme und somit die tgliche Anfahrt zur Uni nicht vertretbar wre  :hmmm...: 

Wie ist es in dem Wohnheim? Wie sind die Leute da (Partytauglichkeit  :Party: ?) Hat man auch mal Ruhe zum lernen?

----------


## Lidan

Hallo Zahnis, 

bin gerade dabeu meine Ops nochmals zu ueberdenken. 
Habe dieses Jahr mein Abi mit 1,6 gemacht. Kein TMS, keine ausbildung, etc

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie die Grenzen in Tuebingen letztes WS waren? 

bezuglich Frankfurt:
450 - 90(da 1,6) = 360

im matheabi 12, im engliscbabi 12... die werden doch jeweils mal 3 genommen wenn ich es richtig aufgenommen habe... ?! 

also 360+ 72 = 432pkt. 

stimmt das so? und wenn ja wie stehen meine chancen ? 

An welchen Unis wuerdet ihr mir raten mich zu bewerben ? 

wuerd.mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen koennt.  :Smilie:

----------


## DentalGentleman

In Tbingen hatte ich letztes Wintersemester telefonisch beim Dekanat fr ZM bezglich des NCs gefragt und der Mann da meinte im AdH 2. Stufe war 1,3 im Nachrckverfahren dann 1,4.

----------


## Lidan

Danke fr die Info.  :Smilie:

----------


## Lidan

was sagt ihr zu meinen OPs mit einem 1,6er Abi ? 
>> 
1. FFM 
2. Mainz
3. Bonn
4. Dsseldorf 
5. Aachen
6. Ulm 

Wrde seeehr gerne nach Frankfurt oder Mainz ... 
die restlichen Orte sind viel zu weit weg von meinem Wohnort.  :Frown: 

Sind das realistische Entscheidungen ??? Habe mich an die Auswahlgrenzen des letzten Jahres bei Hochschulstart gehalten ..

----------


## sun.flower

> Wie ist es in dem Wohnheim? Wie sind die Leute da (Partytauglichkeit ?) Hat man auch mal Ruhe zum lernen?


Das WH ist T O P !!  :Grinnnss!:  Mehr kann man nicht sagen  :hmmm...:  Super schne, neu renovierte Appartments (!! - heit Kche, Bad usw. alles fr dich allein) und trotzdem lernt man superschnell viele Leute kennen. Da es ein Medi-Wohnheim ist kann man auch (meistens) ungestrt lernen.. partytauglichkeit ist auch vorhanden  :Big Grin:  Gelgentlich gibt's sogar Cocktailabende unten in der Partylounge  :hmmm...: 
Lass dich auf keinen Fall von der Liste nehmen, kenne einige die 1/2 - 1 Jahr mindestens auf einen Platz gewartet haben.

und jep, ich studiere in FFM  :Grinnnss!: 

Was ich mich frage: Wer geht denn freiwillig von Mnchen nach Frankfurt??  :hmmm...:

----------


## Puschll

Das kann ich dir sagen  :hmmm...:  in Mnchen bekomme ich nie einen Platz und auerdem ist es sehr teuer^^ im Moment gehts, da ich ja vollzeit arbeite.... aber als arme Studentin dann ... 

Schau ma mal... ich hoffe so, dass es klappt, aber irgendwie haben hier alle mehr Punkte als ich  :Gefllt mir nicht!:  ... bewerbt euch doch bitte woanders  :bhh:

----------


## sun.flower

mh ich will dich jetzt nicht abschrecken, aber Frankfurt ist nicht unbedingt gnstiger zum Leben  :hmmm...:  Aber das muss jeder fr sich selbst entscheiden.. es spielt ja auch viel drumherum mit rein (bafg, nebenjob, wohnungskosten,..) 
Das mit dem NC ist natrlich dann ein ausschlaggebendes Kriterium  :hmmm...: 

Ach quatsch, letztes Jahr war die Grenze fr dich ja auch nicht unerreichbar.. dann klappt das schon!!  :Grinnnss!:  Ich halt die Daumen!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Puschll

Danke  :Grinnnss!: 

ja ich wie, aber im Vergleich zu Mnchen ist alles gnstiger  :Grinnnss!:   In FFM kann ich zumindest im WH wohnen (+-320 Euro) aber hier wrde ich kein Zimmer bekommen, da ich ja bereits hier wohne... und meine Wohnnung kann ich nicht halten... (ber 500 Euro/ Monat)

Wie siehts in FFM mit Nebenjobs aus? Welchen Stundenlohn kann man da erwarten?

----------


## ahoo

hallo, ihr lieben :Grinnnss!: 
ich mchte mich zu diesem Wintersemester noch fr Zahnmedizin bewerben, jedoch kann ich meine Chancen, bei den von mir angegebenen Unis nicht genau einschtzen. Also ich hab einen Abischnitt von 1,7, habe aber weder eine Ausbildung gemacht noch beim TMS teilgenommen :Nixweiss: . 


1.Frankfurt (345 Punkte)
2.Mainz
3.Marburg
4.Dsseldorf
5.Bonn
6.Freiburg oder Saarbrcken (bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher welche Uni ich whlen soll)

Also, wie wrden meine Chancen  bei diesen Unis stehen :Aufgepasst!: 
In welchen Unis htte ich bessere Chancen?

----------


## sun.flower

@ahoo: Bist du dir sicher, dass du in FFM auf 345 Punkte kommst?? Hast du in keinen der aufgelisteten Fcher Abiturprfung gehabt bzw. dort nicht mind. 10 Punkte geholt?
Wenn das nicht zutreffen sollte, stehen dort deine Chancen eher schlecht. Letztes Jahr wurde ja auer KPP nichts boniert, deshalb wird die Grenze mit ziemlicher Sicherheit steigen.

Wenn der Trend "jedes Jahr ein Zehntel hher" weiterhin zutrifft, wirds bei den restlichen Unis auch knapp werden. Ich wrde einfach die nehmen, wo letztes Jahr der NC am niedrigsten war und hoffen, dass es nochmal langt  :hmmm...:

----------


## ahoo

@sun.flower: Naja, ich hab physik und Mathe jeweils 11 Punkte rausholen knnen. Aber das wird wahrscheinlich auch nicht reichen. Ich hoffe , dass ich im Nachrckverfahren in eines der Unis reinkommen kann :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sun.flower

h aber dann stehst du doch auf 411 Punkten und nicht auf 345!! Das ist schon ein Unterschied  :hmmm...:  Hast du noch ein Praktikum gemacht, das boniert werden knnte?

mit 1,7 stehst du im NRV bestimmt nicht schlecht!  :hmmm...:

----------


## ahoo

ahhhh :hmmm...:  stimmt
also einen auerschulischen Praktikum, in einer Zahnarztpraxis habe ich bis jetzt nicht gemacht. Nur einen schulischen Praktikum von 3 Wochen, aber das wird glaube ich nicht gezhlt. :Traurig:

----------


## sun.flower

ob schulisch oder nicht wei ich nicht, ob das einen Unterschied bei der Anrechnung macht. Aber du httest eine Woche lnger machen mssen (sprich 4 Wochen, also 1 Monat / 30 Tage), damit es angerechnet werden kann.

----------


## Asteroidea

Hallo
Habe dieses Jahr in Niedersachsen mit DN 1.4 mein Abi gemacht und mchte mich fr das WS 2012/13 in Gttingen fr Zahnmedizin bewerben. Wie hoch sind meine Chancen, wenn ich die Stadt sowohl bei der Abibestenquote als auch beim hochschuleigenen Auswahlverfahren an erster Stelle setze?
Danke schonmal ;)

----------


## sun.flower

im AdH bist du locker drin, Asteroida! Mit der Abibestenquote und deren Auswahlverfahren kenn ich mich leider nicht so aus, sorry  :Grinnnss!:  Aber was ich dir raten kann: Wenn dein absoluter Wunsch Gttingen ist, lieber in der Abibestenquote NUR diese eine Uni angeben, wenn's da dann nicht klappen sollte haut's beim AdH mit ziemlicher Sicherheit hin  :hmmm...:

----------


## ebruli

ich kanns gar nicht mehr erwarten.. mchte endlich ne zusage und anfangen zu studieren  :Smilie:

----------


## Asteroidea

@ sun.flower : Super, G ist bei der Abibestenquote als einziger Ort angegeben  :Smilie:  Hab die Bewerbung gestern so abgeschickt!

----------


## sun.flower

@Asteroida:  :Top:  Dann bleibt mir nur noch, dir viel Glck zu wnschen, dass es an deinem Wunschort klappt!  :hmmm...:  (nur so am Rande: im AdH hast du aber mehrere Unis angegeben, oder??)




> ich kanns gar nicht mehr erwarten.. mchte endlich ne zusage und anfangen zu studieren


kann ich gut verstehen...  :hmmm...:  Such dir am besten irgendeine gute Beschftigung wie Nebenjob, Praktikum o.. sonst knnen gerade die letzten Tage bis zum Zulassungsbescheid quleeend werden..  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Asteroidea

@ sun.flower
Danke  :Smilie:  Ebenso viel Glck!
Im AdH hab ich sechs Orte angegeben, Gttingen an erster Stelle.  :Smilie:

----------


## ebruli

@sun.flower
nun ja.. ich arbeite bis das studium losgeht vollzeit bei h&m (und das in einer grostadt schn zentral) somit mangelt es mir nicht an ablenkung und stress  :Smilie:  aber da das natrlich nicht meine wahre berufung ist, kann ich es kaum erwarten.
Ich hoffe nur dass ich mit meinen 1,3 bei den abibesten gleich ne zusage erhalte, wobei das dieses jahr wohl eher utopisch ist..

----------


## lotte0609

hallo ihr,
wie stehen meine chancen mit DN: 2,1 TMS: 1,3 Abi2011
mache zurzeit eine Ausbildung zur OTA, meine Ortsauswahl:
1.Tbingen
2.Heidelberg
3.Mainz
4.Freiburg
5.Ulm
6.Wrzburg

Danke schonmal im vorraus  :Smilie:

----------


## DentalGentleman

Die meisten deiner angegebenen Unis vergeben die Boni fr den TMS nach Prozentrang, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du mit 1,3 unter den besten 10% warst? Ich wei, dass Ausbildungen in "humanmedizinischen" Berufen, wie zur OTA, fr Zahnmedizin an manchen Unis nicht als Bonus anerkannt werden, da sie nicht direkt berufsbezogen fr Zahnmedizin sind (hier in Freiburg zhlen z.B nur ZA-Helfer/in oder Zahntechniker/in). Wie das aber an den einzelnen Unis aussieht, wei ich gerade nicht, ich hab die Schnitte jetzt mal nur nach TMS und Abi ausgerechnet. Demnach httest du in Tbingen einen Schnitt von 1,5. Das htte letztes Jahr nicht gereicht, der Schnitt war 1,3 im Nachrckverfahren. Fr die Punkte in Heidelberg msste man deine Gesamtpunkte im Abi und den Testwert im TMS kennen. Da der Test aber dort sehr hoch angerechnet wird, wrde ich sagen, dass du da die hchsten Chancen hast. In Mainz wre dein Schnitt dann 1,708 die Grenze im Nachrckverfahren war letztes Jahr 1,700 htte also leider auch ganz knapp nicht hingehauen  :Frown: . In Freiburg kriegst du einen Bonus von 0,5 httest also 1,6 und der NC im letzten WS war 1,4 (Durch den Doppeljahrgang in BaW geht man hier an der Uni auch eher davon aus, dass es im WS dieses Jahr noch etwas ansteigt). In Ulm httest du den gleichen Schnitt wie in Mainz, also 1,708. Der NC war da zuletzt im Winter bei 1,706 mit zustzlichem Kriterium, dass das Abi mindestens 2,0 ist. In Ulm kommt dazu, dass Abi + Ausbildung und Abi + Test in zwei unterschiedlichen Quoten gefhrt, also nicht addiert werden. Wrzburg teilt den TMS Bonus nochmal in die besten 10% (Bonus 0,5) und die besten 5% (Bonus 0,6) auf, du wrst also wahrscheinlich bei 1,6. Die Uni akzeptiert dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal den TMS, von daher kann man den NC schlecht einschtzen, aber ohne Test war er letztes Jahr schon 1,5. Insgesamt sieht es nur nach Abi und Test eher nicht ganz so gut aus, da die Schnitte in den letzten Jahren immer leicht gesteigen sind und es bei dir im letzten Wintersemester, wenn auch knapp, bei vielen Unis leider nicht gereicht htte. Ich kenne deine Punktzahl in Heidelberg nicht, aber mit dem guten TMS ist man da ganz schnell weiter oben in der Liste und ich wrde sagen, dass du da von den angegebenen Unis noch die besten Chancen hast. Da ich jetzt aber wie gesagt auch nicht wei, welche Unis die OTA-Ausbildung fr Zahnmedizin anrechnen, war das jetzt auch nur eine Einschtzung nach Abitur und TMS. Sorry fr den kleinen Roman  :Big Grin:

----------


## ebruli

wenn der nc in baw mehr als um 0,1 ansteigt, dann bring ich mich um -.- das wre nun wirklich unmenschlich..

----------


## Gast09012019

Ansteigen wre doch gut, sinken darf er nicht :P

----------


## lotte0609

Vielen Dank fr deine ausfhrliche Antwort. Da ich jedoch nicht zu den besten 10%, sondern zu den besten 11% gehre wird sich da vermutlich einiges ndern. Aber letztes Jahr gabs doch auch den Doppeljahrgang in Bayern, wird sich da so vieles ndern wenn er dieses Jahr in Baden-Wrttemberg ist? 
Meine genaue Punktzahl im Abi sind 598/840.. also knapp an den 2,0 vorbei.
Jetzt vllt mal eine dumme Frage aber woher weit du eigentlich die NC-Werte vom AdH vom letzten Jahr, wenn sie nicht bei hochschulstart.de stehen? Habe auf den Uniseiten auch nichts genaues gefunden...  :Blush:  
Und von dem zustzlichen Kriterium in Ulm wusste ich bisher auch nichts, auf der Hochschulstartseite steht Vorauswahl bis 2,5..!? http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.p...10600000182078 
Fhl mich grade etwas uninformiert  :Big Grin: 
Die Ausbildung hab ich auch noch nicht abgeschlossen, bin im Sep ein Jahr dabei, also wird diese vermutlich erst in 2 Jahren ausschlaggebend sein...  :Frown: 
Also gibts wohl nicht mehr viel Hoffnung, was?  :Frown:

----------


## DentalGentleman

Die NC-Werte kenne ich, weil die Unis, fr die du dich interessierst, auch genau meine Wahl waren, nur in einer anderen Reihenfolge. Bei denen die nur ein "H" in der hochschulstart.de Liste haben hab ich dann einfach angerufen und gefragt ;) 

Zu Ulm: Die Vorauswahl ist auch nochmal was anderes. Das bedeutet, das deine Bewerbung berhaupt nur bearbeitet wird, wenn das Abi besser als 2,5 ist. Im Bereich Service-Download kannst du auf hochschulstart.de ein PDF runterladen, in dem alle NCs eines Semesters, vom 1.Hauptverfahren bis zum Nachrckverfahren angegeben sind und im NRV steht bei Ulm neben dem NC als nachrangiges Kriterium ein Abi von 2,0 (das gilt dann natrlich nur fr letztes Jahr, dieses Jahr knnte es halt auch anders sein). 

Als ich jetzt zum Sommersemester meine Bewerbung fertig gemacht hab, wurde mir vom Studiensekretariat an der Uni Freiburg empfohlen mich auf jeden Fall noch vor dem Wintersemester zu bewerben, da sich viele Erstsemester heimatnah bewerben und deshalb durch den Doppeljahrgang in BaW vor allem im eigenen Bundesland mehr Studienbewerber vor der Tr stehen werden. Deswegen hatte ich das angemerkt, weil deine Wahl-Unis ja fast alle in BaW liegen. 

Ach ja, zur Ausbildung nochmal: Erkundige dich mal, ob Tbingen die OTA Ausbildung auf ZM anrechnet, denn dort kriegst du fr jedes Ausbildungshalbjahr einen Bonus von 0,1. Du httest dann also schon zustzlich 0,2 zu deinem TMS Bonus. Nach einer dreijhrigen Ausbildung wre das dann 0,6 plus Testbonus, dann wrst du aber locker drin.

----------


## lotte0609

Die OTA Ausbildung lsst sich soweit ich wei fr ZM nur in Heidelberg anrechnen.. leider..  :Frown: 
Wie hast du denn einen Platz bekommen? Auch durch den TMS-Test, wenn du die gleichen Unis gewhlt hast? ;)

----------


## DentalGentleman

Ja ich bin seit einem Semester an meinem Wunschort Freiburg. Htte ich ohne den TMS auch nicht geschafft. Mein Abi war 1,8 und dazu hab ich dann einen 0,5 Bonus durch den TMS bekommen.

----------


## Plueschhase

Wisst ihr wie die Chancen bei 136.5 Punkten in Greifwald zur Direktzulassung stehen? Und bekomme ich schon (falls ich direkt zugelassen werde) am 2. September bescheid oder muss ich bis zum 22. September warten?

----------


## meri1992

hallo ihr lieben!

Ich habe meinen 1.OP auf Frankfurt gesetzt, habe ein Abi von 1,8 also 330 Punkte (2011) und komme mit Praktika bei Zahnarzt und Zahntechniker (3 Monate, 30 Punkte) und Bio und Englisch-Abi-Ergebnissen (je 10 und je 12 mal 3) auf insgesamt 426 Punkte. Glaubt ihr damit habe ich eine Chance? Die Verfahrensergebnisse vom letzten Jahr sind ja nicht vergleichbar, da es ja andere Kriterien gab. Lieber Gru :Blush:

----------


## Zaphir

Mh ist ja nix mehr los hier...dann heule ich mich halt wieder aus......:/
Ich hab sooooooo bammel das 50 P nicht reichen werden fr Heidelberg....was meint ihr??? *panikschieb*

----------


## Medmeddentinspe

@Zaphir: geht mir haargenauso! Aber das schaffen wir schon  :Grinnnss!: ! Sehen uns dann im Oktober :-P.

----------


## DentalGentleman

So wie ich das hier im Forum gelesen hab, scheinen sich ja schon einige bei hochschulstart.de erkundigt zu haben und demnach sind es ja schonmal weniger Bewerber als letztes Jahr. Also, ein bisschen mehr Zuversicht  :hmmm...: , das wird schon klappen.

----------


## Marita Nicaragita

Hey!

Was meint ihr, wie stehen meine Chancen fr ZM mit DN 1,8 in 
1. Gttingen (da krieg ich wegen FSJ einen 0,2-Bonus) --> 1,6
2. Kiel (da krieg ich wegen 15 Pkt. in Abi-Klausur einen 0,5-Bonus) --> 1,3
3. Mainz (Verbesserung um 0,1 wegen TMS) --> 1,7
4. Ulm (Verbesserung um 0,1 wegen TMS) --> 1,7
5. Wrzburg (Verbesserung um 0,1 wegen TMS sowie um 0,1 wegen FSJ) --> 1,6
6. Freiburg (Verbesserung um 0,1 wegen FSJ sowie um 0,3 wegen TMS) --> 1,4
???

Die Ergebnisse kommen zwar schon relativ bald, aber trotzdem wre ich dankbar, wenn ihr mir eine Einschtzung geben knntet!!! :Smilie:

----------


## Zaphir

Hey Marita,
Also realistische Chancen hast du auf jedemfall, doch genau kann dir das niemand sagen aufgrund der doppelten Jahrgnge. Ich wrde das so einschtzten, dass du in Kiel sehr gute Chancen hat genommen zu werden. Ansonsten sind Freiburg und Gttingen noch eine Option.  Mainz und Ulm sieht's nicht so rosig aus.

LG

----------


## DentalGentleman

Gttingen ist irgendwie ein Wunderbumchen, z.B. im Sommer lag der NC auf einmal hher als im letzten Winter, kann man schwer einschtzen. Ulm, Mainz und Wrzburg htte ja zumindest mit dem Vorjahres NC nicht hingehauen und Wrzburg hat dieses Jahr ja auch zum ersten mal den TMS als Kriterium. Freiburg war letztes Wintersemester genau 1,4 htte also durchaus was werden knnen, aber weil Baden-Wrttemberg ja nun dies Jahr doppelte Abijahrgnge hat, kann man das auch schwer einschtzen, da die meisten Ertis ja potenziell heimatnah bleiben. Kiel war ja sogar ohne Dienst bei 1,4 und dies Jahr sinds ja trotz allem doch etwas weniger Bewerber als letzes Jahr, drfte doch wohl klappen  :Smilie:  . Viel Glck auf jeden Fall!

----------


## Christian3141

Ach meine lieben Leidensgenossen,

ich zermattere mir seid Tagen das Hirn, und kann seid Tagen nicht mehr richtig schlafen... ich befrchte, dass ich am Montag keine Zulassung bekommen werde  :Frown: 
Ich hoffe sehr, dass ich in Frankfurt genommen werde.Frankfurt hab ich deshalb an die erste OP im AdH gesetzt, weil die Uni viele Studienpltze vergibt, nicht so weit von zu Hause weg ist(lebe in BaW) und Noten in den Abifchern positiv gewichtet.


Ich komme auf 391 Punkte im Adh (Abischnitt 1,9) und befrchte, dass es dieses Jahr nicht fr eine Zulassung reicht... :/

----------


## marina93

Schreib doch mal eine Mail an hochschulstart.de. Ich habe unter Vorbehalt schon eine Zusage bekommen fr Frankfurt mit 438 Punkten.

----------


## Medmeddentinspe

Ja mach das auf jeden Fall mit der Mail! Habe so auch gerade eine vorlufige Zusage bekommen  :Smilie:

----------


## Christian3141

Hab dort angerufen...
Hab keine Zusage bekommen.Bin sehr enttuscht :/

----------


## Christian3141

Hab dort angerufen...
Hab keine Zusage bekommen.Bin sehr enttuscht :/

----------


## sun.flower

Hey, vielleicht klappt es noch im Nachrckverfahren!!  :hmmm...:  Weit du deinen Rangplatz?

Ansonsten, falls du das bonierte Praktikum noch nicht gemacht hast: Tu es! Das gibt 30 Punkte Extraaufschlag..  :hmmm...:

----------


## marina93

Wer es noch nicht gesehen hat, auf hochschulstart.de sind die Auswahlgrenzen des AdH schon einzusehen.

----------


## chrissie0110

Hallo zusammen!  :Grinnnss!: 

Habe unter Vorbehalt Zusage fr Heidelberg bekommen (meine 2. OP). Es hie von hochschulstart ich muss noch bis 24.9. warten, ob ich nicht doch auch an meiner ersten OP (Wrzburg) zugelassen werden kann.
Jetzt steht aber auf der Hochschulstartseite schon bei Wrzburg eine Auswahlgrenze drin, die ich nicht gepackt haben drfte, und auerdem nicht, dass dort auch der TMS bercksichtigt wurde... sehr rtselhaft...

Meint Ihr ich habe noch Chancen auf Wrzburg?

Danke und liebe Gre!

----------


## chrissie0110

Hallo zusammen!  :Grinnnss!: 

Habe unter Vorbehalt Zusage fr Heidelberg bekommen (meine 2. OP). Es hie von hochschulstart ich muss noch bis 24.9. warten, ob ich nicht doch auch an meiner ersten OP (Wrzburg) zugelassen werden kann.
Jetzt steht aber auf der Hochschulstartseite schon bei Wrzburg eine Auswahlgrenze drin, die ich nicht gepackt haben drfte, und auerdem nicht, dass dort auch der TMS bercksichtigt wurde... sehr rtselhaft...

Meint Ihr ich habe noch Chancen auf Wrzburg?

Danke und liebe Gre!

----------


## LarsW

Hey,

welche Punktzahl hast du denn in Heidelberg gehabt? Bin schon die ganze Zeit am Zittern wann die denn endlich auf meine Mail antworten  :Traurig:  

LG  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## chrissie0110

@LarsW

Hatte ohne Bonus knapp unter 50, wei aber nicht, ob ich den Bonus (10 Pkte fr Preis) bekommen hab oder nicht.

----------


## Medmeddentinspe

> Hey,
> 
> welche Punktzahl hast du denn in Heidelberg gehabt? Bin schon die ganze Zeit am Zittern wann die denn endlich auf meine Mail antworten  
> 
> LG


Habe 55,x - denke nicht dass die sich heute noch melden. Die machen doch bestimmt schon Feierabend. Eine Behrde an einem Freitag?  :Big Grin:

----------


## LarsW

Warum solltest du den Bonus denn nicht bekommen haben?  :Big Grin:  Ich stehe bei knapp 54... Denke einfach mal das sollte reichen! Vielen Dank auf jedenfall  :hmmm...:

----------


## Medmeddentinspe

> Hallo zusammen! 
> 
> Habe unter Vorbehalt Zusage fr Heidelberg bekommen (meine 2. OP). Es hie von hochschulstart ich muss noch bis 24.9. warten, ob ich nicht doch auch an meiner ersten OP (Wrzburg) zugelassen werden kann.
> Jetzt steht aber auf der Hochschulstartseite schon bei Wrzburg eine Auswahlgrenze drin, die ich nicht gepackt haben drfte, und *auerdem nicht, dass dort auch der TMS bercksichtigt wurde*... sehr rtselhaft...
> 
> Meint Ihr ich habe noch Chancen auf Wrzburg?
> 
> Danke und liebe Gre!


Klar steht dort dass der boniert wurde: http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.p...10600000133078

Ausserdem cool dass sich wohl doch ein paar Dudes nach HD verirrt haben  :Big Grin: ! Dachte schon ich werde dann allein unter Girls sein!

----------


## chrissie0110

> Klar steht dort dass der boniert wurde: http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.p...10600000133078
> 
> Ausserdem cool dass sich wohl doch ein paar Dudes nach HD verirrt haben ! Dachte schon ich werde dann allein unter Girls sein!


nee, ich meinte in der Liste vorne: da steht Wrzburg DN/Beruf/Fcher 1,5 und nicht Test so wie bei anderen, die den anrechnen, aber wahrscheinlich hat sich da ein gestresster HSS Mitarbeiter geirrt... :hmmm...: 

sorry, aber ich bin kein dude... ::-dance:  ::-winky: , aber trotzdem schonmal super zu wissen, dass da nicht nur Mdels unterwegs sind :hmmm...:

----------


## mathematicus

> nee, ich meinte in der Liste vorne: da steht Wrzburg DN/Beruf/Fcher 1,5 und nicht Test so wie bei anderen, die den anrechnen, aber wahrscheinlich hat sich da ein gestresster HSS Mitarbeiter geirrt...
> 
> sorry, aber ich bin kein dude..., aber trotzdem schonmal super zu wissen, dass da nicht nur Mdels unterwegs sind


Vermutlich liegt hier einfach ein copy&paste der Tabelle vom letzten Wintersemester vor - also ich wrd's eher auf Faulheit schieben  :hmmm...:  Hast du dich fr ZM beworben? Htte noch einen Wrzburger Vorklinikkoffer zu verkaufen... Werbung Ende  :Big Grin:

----------


## chrissie0110

Ja, hab mich fr ZM beworben. Wenns Wrzburg wird htte ich auf jeden Fall Interesse! 
Muss halt noch bis 24.9. warten. Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass die Koffer nicht berall gleich sind? d.h. in Heidelberg knnte ich den wahrscheinlich nicht brauchen, oder?

----------


## mathematicus

> Ja, hab mich fr ZM beworben. Wenns Wrzburg wird htte ich auf jeden Fall Interesse! 
> Muss halt noch bis 24.9. warten. Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass die Koffer nicht berall gleich sind? d.h. in Heidelberg knnte ich den wahrscheinlich nicht brauchen, oder?


Ach, lesen msste man knnen.. ist ja das Zahni-Board  :Smilie: 
Ich drck dir die Daumen fr Wrzburg!! Nein, die sind nicht berall gleich. Der Koffer fr Wrzburg ist soweit ich wei auch um einiges "gnstiger" als der fr HD (in HD braucht man ihn aber auch erst spter..) ;)

----------


## ebruli

bin ich jetzt tatschlich drin wenn die dn bei 1,4 ist und mein schnitt bei 1,3 liegt? 
Nicht dass ich mich jetzt umsonst freue  :Smilie:

----------


## phagosom

@ebrulli: Um welche Uni geht es? DN 1,4 heit, dass alle mit 1,3 und besser einen Platz bekommen. Wie viele Bewerber mit 1,4 zugelassen werden konnten, geht leider daraus nicht hervor.

----------


## ebruli

juhuuu das heit party hard heute abend  :Smilie:  danke fr die schnelle antwort es geht um die uni ulm..

----------


## phagosom

@ebruli:
In Ulm ist das ein wenig komplizierter (wegen der beiden Ranglisten), aber mit einer reinen DN=1,3 bist du drin. Hattest duch mit/ohne TMS bzw. Ausbildung beworben?

----------


## ebruli

also bei mir ist es die reine abinote kein tms, kein dienst.. krass wie der nc angezogen hat

----------


## lotte0609

Wei jemand wie die Auswahlgrenze fr Heidelberg aussieht..?

----------


## LarsW

@lotte0609

Also ich bin mit knapp 54 Punkten reingekommen und habe auch schon den Bescheid postalisch erhalten. Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter  :Grinnnss!: 

lG

----------


## lotte0609

hast du heidelberg als deine erste ortsprferenz gewhlt? Ich hab 53,2 Punkte und habe Heidelberg aber an zweiter Stelle gewhlt..

----------


## LarsW

Hatte es an erster Ortsprferenz, wahrscheinlich habe ich deshalb schon die Zusage. Wrde vielleicht mal bei Hochschulstart anrufen oder ein Mail schreiben, normalerweise sagen die dir dann bescheid ob es (unter vorbehalt natrlich) klappen wird...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Zaphir

@ Lotte sogar mit 51 Punkten kam man noch rein ;)

----------


## lotte0609

meint ihr ich komm dann noch zur 2.stufe im adh rein? 24.september? :Nixweiss:

----------


## DentalGentleman

Wenn die Auswahl bei ca. 51 Punkten lag bist du schon drin. Am 1. Termin bekommen nur die einen Bescheid, die sich nicht mehr verbessern knnen, sprich an ihrer ersten OP einen Platz zugewiesen bekommen konnten. Du msstest dann im Moment eine "Zusage mit Vorbehalt" haben, also eigentlich ist dir der Platz sicher, aber hochschulstart.de darf dir das aus rechtlichen Grnden erst fest zusagen, wenn du den Bescheid schriftlich vorliegen hast und der kommt dann zum Termin fr die brigen Ortsprferenzen am 24. September. Du kannst zu deiner Absicherung und Beruhigung auch bei hochschulstart.de anrufen und deine Rangpltze im Vergabeverfahren und auch vorlufige Zusage abfragen.

----------


## lotte0609

Ja also ich hatte auch bei Hochschulstart angerufen, sie hat mir nur sagen knnen, dass die auswahlgrenze bei 47 Punkten fr Zahnmedizin lag. Sie sagte, dass ich mit meinen 53 Punkten zu 98% einen Studienplatz habe, aber ich vertrau der Sache irgendwie nicht ganz... Nachher hab ich falsch gerechnet oder so  :Big Grin:  Aber man kann sich sowieso erst zu 100% sicher sein, wenn man den Bescheid in der Hand hlt, also von daher muss ich mich wohl noch 20 Tage gedulden.. :grrrr....:

----------


## chrissie0110

Hey Lotte,

bin in der gleichen Situation wie Du und habe von HSS am Telefon besttigt bekommen, dass mir ein Platz auf jeden Fall sicher ist, es entscheidet sich jetzt nur noch zwischen Heidelberg (2. OP) und Wrzburg (1. OP). 
Denke mal, Du darfst Dir auch wg. dem Platz sicher sein... :Grinnnss!: 
Frhliches Warten noch!

----------


## lotte0609

Bei der Uni anzurufen wird wohl auch nichts bringen?! Die geben bestimmt nichts raus...Gehst du jetzt schon sicher davon aus, dass du einen Studienplatz hast, chrissie?

----------


## chrissie0110

Hatte ich mir auch schon berlegt, aber ich denke, da erfhrt man nichts. 
Der Typ von HSS meinte am Telefon auch, die knnen an der Uni auch nichts sagen, da sie ja noch nicht wissen, wer von den Leuten, die jetzt in der ersten Stufe zugelassen wurden, seinen Platz annimmt und wer nicht. 

Aber ich habe explizit gefragt, ob es jetzt noch sein knnte, dass ich KEINEN Studienplatz bekomme und er meinte nein, es entscheidet sich nur noch zwischen den zwei Stdten. Also ich bin mir recht sicher!
Bestimmt hat es bei Dir auch geklappt!

----------


## Nik03

> Ja also ich hatte auch bei Hochschulstart angerufen, sie hat mir nur sagen knnen, dass die auswahlgrenze bei 47 Punkten fr Zahnmedizin lag. Sie sagte, dass ich mit meinen 53 Punkten zu 98% einen Studienplatz habe, aber ich vertrau der Sache irgendwie nicht ganz... Nachher hab ich falsch gerechnet oder so  Aber man kann sich sowieso erst zu 100% sicher sein, wenn man den Bescheid in der Hand hlt, also von daher muss ich mich wohl noch 20 Tage gedulden..


Die Auswahl lag bei 47 Punkten? Ich habe leider noch keine Zusage erhalten, hab aber 45 Punkte. Da hab ich doch bestimmt Chancen beim Nachrckverfahren?! :S

----------


## DentalGentleman

Mmmh, also Heidelberg akzeptiert ja nur Ortsprferenz 1 & 2. Zwei Punkte abstand zur Auswahlgrenze sind da glaub ich leider zu weit weg, was ich bisher so mit den NCs erlebt hab rutschen die in den Nachrckverfahren, wenn eins stattfindet, nicht mehr so gewaltig nach unten...

----------


## Nik03

Heidelberg habe ich als 2. Ortsprferenz angegeben... Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.  :Frown:

----------


## Zahnschmuck

Ich frage mich nur, darf ich auch wirklich die variante b nutzen? Oder muss ich mich mit abi bewerben, weil ich abi habe? 
Finde keine Infos dazu, habe aber auf Webseiten anderer unis ich glaube gttingen war es, gelesen, dass wer abi hat muss sich mit abi bewerben. Aber zu uni Mainz finde ich keine solche info.

Ich muss auch sagen dass die uni Mainz die einzige uni ist, die nur 2 jahre Berufserfahrung verlangt nach Ausbildung! Vllt. hat sie diese Einschrnkung dann auch nicht, weil alle andere unis wollen drei jahre Berufserfahrung.

----------


## Zahnfee2020

Hallo liebe Zahnis! :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: 
Kann mir bitte einer sagen, ob ich eine Chance habe einen Studienplatz in der Zahnmedizin zu bekommen mit der Durchschnittsnote von 2,2 und der Berufsausbildung (Zahnmedizinische Fachangestellte) ? Habe zustzlich 3 Jahre Berufserfahrung und 1 Wartesemster. Vielen Dank im Voraus. LG

----------


## sabsi0312

Wie kommst du auf nur 1 wartesemester? Wenn du eine Ausbildung hast und zustzlich 3 Jahre Berufsausbildung, dann hast du dich mehr wartesemester. Ein wartesemester ist doch der Zeitpunkt ab dem du httest studieren knnen. Also hast du doch mindestens 12 wartesemester. Mit dieser Anzahl sollte bei einem Durchschnitt von 2,2 nichts schief gehen!

----------


## Zahnfee2020

Nein nein.. Ich habe nach meinem Realschulabschluss die Ausbildung als Zahnmedizinische Fachangestellte abgeschlossen. Nach der Ausbildung hat mein Chef mich bernommen und ich arbeite seitdem dort. Nebenbei (Abendschule, 3 Jahre) habe ich mein Abi nachgeholt (Durchschnitt 2,2) Habe mich im Wintersemester 2013 beworben aber leider keine Zusage bekommen. Und meine Frage ist, ob ich im Sommersemester bessere Chancen habe, bzw. an welchen Unis soll ich mich bewerben um einen Platz so schnell wie mglich zu bekommen?

----------


## Jonas0815

Huhu, ich bin mittlerweile sehr irritiert. Ich hab einen Nc von 2,0 und 1 WS ( was wohl unntig ist) ... Welche Unis wrdet ihr mir zum SS empfehlen?

----------


## *milkakuh*

Edit: Sorry, gerade gesehen, dass das im Zahniforum ist. Hatte fr HM geantwortet.

----------


## xx_ani

Wie stehen meine Chancen mit 8 WS und DN 2.1?  :Smilie:

----------


## DerKleinePrinz

Hallo, 
ich habe einen Schnitt von 1,5 in NRW erzielt und 1 Wartesemester hinter mir. Am liebsten wrde ich in Mnster, Freiburg oder Kln studieren. Meine Frage: 
Kann man im AdH Verfahren mehrere Zulassungen bekommen? Und ist die Chance auf eine Zulassung durch die Position der Uni in der Bewerbung beeinflusst?
Meine Frage anhand eines Beispiels:
Ich bewerbe mich im AdH folgendermaen:
1. Freiburg
2. Kln
3. Marburg

Besteht die Mglichkeit, dass ich sowohl in Freiburg als auch in Marburg eine Zulassung bekomme und mich dann fr eine der Unis entscheiden muss?

ber eine Antwort wre ich euch sehr dankbar!

----------


## Puschll

@Jonas: Also erstmal hast du keinen NC sondern eine DN (NC hat nur die Uni) und mit einer DN von 2,0 wird es ohne TMS oder Ausbildung leider nichts werden. Mache kommenden Mai den TMS und wenn die Leistung stimmt, knnte es klappen.

@Ani: Wenn du ber Wartezeit gehen willst, wird es erst ab 12 Semestern interessant, leider.
ber DN (siehe oben) bruchtest du noch Ausbildung oder TMS.

----------


## kleine_zahnfee

Hallo  :Grinnnss!:  
ich wollte mich jetzt auch mal ein bisschen umhren.
ich habe keine ahnung ob es mglich ist, meinen traum zu realisieren und brauche jetzt einfach mal ein paar tipps von euch  :Grinnnss!: 
ich bin 30 jahre alt und mache gerade eine ausbildung zur zfa. ich mchte danach zahnmedizin studieren. mein abi ist leider schon etwas her und war leider auch grottenschlecht (das war im jahr 2002, schnitt 3,2. ja ich weiss.. schande ber mein haupt). nichtsdestotrotz mchte ich es gerne in angriff nehmen und zahnmedizin studieren. was denkt ihr was ich fr chancen habe?
ber ein paar antworten wrde ich mich freuen.

liebe gre
sina

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Hallo kleine zahnfee,

hast du in der Zwischenzeit irgendetwas anderes studiert?
Wenn nicht, dann stehen deine Chancen dieses Jahr einen Studienplatz zu bekommen, hervorragend!

http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=4240

Letztes Wintersemester brauchte man 12 Wartesemester und mindestens einen Abidurchschnitt von 3,3. Du hast ber 20 Wartesemester, somit wirst du auf jeden Fall einen Platz bekommen.

Falls du sehr ungeduldig bist und deine Wunschuni auch zum Sommersemester anfngt, kannst du dich auch dafr noch bis Mitte Januar bewerben.
Aber bitte lies mal hier: http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=4241 
nach, ob deine Wunschuni auch noch andere Kriterien hat, nicht dass du sonst nachher ohne Platz dastehst.

----------


## kleine_zahnfee

hallo  :Smilie:  vielen lieben dank fr deine antwort. ich hab von 2004-2007 grafikdesign studiert. allerdings nicht an einer uni sondern an einer berufsakademie. weiss nicht ob das relevant ist?!  
aber seitdem habe ich gearbeitet und mache eben gerade die ausbildung. wie siehts jetzt aus mit den chancen?  :hmmm...:

----------


## Puschll

Sehr gut siehts aus! :Top: 
Einfach auf hochschulstart.de nachsehen und dich noch bis 15.01. bewerben. Mnchen oder Ulm sollte auf jeden Fall klappen.
Viel Spa im Studium!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> hallo  vielen lieben dank fr deine antwort. ich hab von 2004-2007 grafikdesign studiert. allerdings nicht an einer uni sondern an einer berufsakademie. weiss nicht ob das relevant ist?!  
> aber seitdem habe ich gearbeitet und mache eben gerade die ausbildung. wie siehts jetzt aus mit den chancen?


http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=713

Damit drfest du wohl dabei sein ;)

----------


## kleine_zahnfee

vielen lieben dank  :Grinnnss!:  ich werde meine ausbildung erst beenden und dann gehts los!

----------


## Maxirre

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich wollte mich einmal erkundigen, was fr Prognosen ihr der Wartezeit in diesem Sommersemester gebt.
In den letzten Jahren ist ja die Durchschnittsnote einfach immer um 0,1 zurck gegangen und die Wartezeit an sich hat sich konstant auf 11 Semestern gehalten. Glaubt ihr das wird sich so fortfhren, oder gibt es dieses Jahr Faktoren, die etwas an meiner Prognose (SS2014 braucht man 11WS bei einem Schnitt von mind. 2,4) abndern.

Ich wrde mich ber eine kleine Diskussion darber freuen.

(Persnlich warte ich jetzt das 11. Semester, habe einen Schnitt von 2,2 und fnde es unglaublich rgerlich, wenn HSS dieses Jahr wieder die WSzahl anheben wrde)

----------


## tilu

@DerKleinePrinz: Ich denke Deine Chancen stehen in Freiburg ziemlich gut, ich bin dieses WS mit 1,5 (nach Berufsbonus und TMS) in Freiburg reingekommen. Sollte Dir Freiburg an OP 1 einen Platz anbieten wrst Du in Marburg auf jeden Fall raus. Nur wenn Du an Deiner 1. OP nicht sofort zugelassen werden kannst, in Marburg jedoch schon, httest Du noch Chancen auf Marburg.

----------


## HamsterDame

Huhu Leute und Leidensgenossen, wie stehen meine Chancen frs SoSe 2014. 
Nicht lachen, meine DN ist 2,4. Bin jedoch Sozialkriterium 1. Habe aktuell 1 Wartesemester.
Beworben in Marburg, Gieen, Mainz, Kln. Hat jemand Ahnung vom Hrtefallantrag? Habe dieses Jahr einen gestellt, da ich wirklich Schwerbehindert bin. Ich mchte hier keine persnlichen Angriffe diesbezglich, oder bzgl. meiner Eignung hren, bitte.
Zur Hlfe!

----------


## tilu

@HamsterDame Sollte der Hrtefallantrag nicht durchgehen wirst Du mit 2,4 und 1 WS mit ziemlicher Sicherheit Null Chancen haben. Keine Ahnung wie das mit einem anerkannten Hrtefall ist. Ich drcke Dir jedenfalls die Daumen!

----------


## EVT

kennt ihr die uni eigentlich? http://www.danube-private-university.at/
privatuni fr zahnmedizin in sterreich. ist jetzt eine schulfreundin von mir, daher bin ich drauf gekommen. noch teurer als witten, aber vllt. interessiert es ja jemanden hier.

----------


## Salzi19

13.000€ pro Semester???!? +Materialien noch dazu??!?!

----------


## zahnep

Was fr Frauen... *-*

Aber sonst... bah. Was ein Jetset-Mist. Da ist Witten im Vergleich ja quasi ein Ghetto.  :Big Grin:

----------


## EVT

jo. am geilsten fand ich den einen artikel zur imma-feier, wo sie von "kindern aus arzt-,zahnarzt-, manager- und unternehmerfamilien" schreiben. es wird ja so sein, aber muss man das noch so deutlich schreiben und stolz drauf sein? 
die uni mag ja gut sein. diese master scheinen gut zu sein.

----------


## secri

Hallchen! 

da ich nun nach langer Recherche endlich auf dieses Forum gestoen bin, wollte ich mich auch mal nach meinen Chancen informieren. Ich hoffe auf eine Antwort und vllt kennt ihr ja ein paar Flle, bei welchen es hnlich war.

Ich habe 2013 mein Abitur leider mit einem Schnitt von 2,4 abgeschlossen. Dann folgte im Sommer ein 6 wchiges Praktikum beim Zahnarzt und ab Oktober ein 2 monatiges Praktikum bei einem Kieferorthopden. Da ich mich gut angestellt hatte, wurde mir Anfang diesen Jahres ein Job dort angeboten, sodass ich jetzt bis zum Sommer dort als Aushilfe arbeite. Desweiteren beginne ich vermutlich im Herbst eine Ausbildung zur Zahntechnikerin. 
Also htte ich rein rechnerisch gesehen, 2 Semester Wartezeit mit einer Ttigkeit in einem zahnmedizinischen Bereich und eine 3 1/2 jhrige Ausbildung.

Nun wollte ich mich informieren, wie denn meine Chancen deutschlandweit stehen? Da ich aus Berlin komme, wre natrlich die Charite mein Traum.. aber gut, ich sollte eher davon ausgehen, dass dies in den nchsten vier Jahren vermutlich nicht der Fall sein wird. Aber dennoch? Wre es unmglich? 

Ich freue mich ber jede Antwort!
Euch noch einen schnen Abend und liebe Gre aus Berlin

----------


## Brutus

Hallo secri! Einmal reicht.  Du musst nicht denselben Text in drei verschiedenen Themen posten.

Brutus, Moderator Medi-Learn.

----------


## Lillaskinke

Hallo  :Smilie: 

Ich studiere Biologie in Frankreich (hab aber ein Abitur). Ich mchte meine "Biologie-Licence" absolvieren und dann Zahnmedizin studieren. Da ich im Ausland studiere, gilt es als Wartezeit oder ? Mit einem DN von 2,3 und 6 oder 8 Wartezeitsemestern, habe ich eine Chance ?

----------


## Lillaskinke

Hallo  :Smilie: 

Ich studiere Biologie in Frankreich (hab aber ein Abitur). Ich mchte meine "Biologie-Licence" absolvieren und dann Zahnmedizin studieren. Da ich im Ausland studiere, gilt es als Wartezeit oder ? Mit einem DN von 2,3 und 6 oder 8 Wartesemestern, habe ich eine Chance ?

(Sorry fr die doppel-nachricht)

----------


## Roshan13

Hey :Smilie: ...werde zum ws 12 wartesemster haben mit dn 2,6...gibt es bestimmte unis wo ich leichter reinkomme und welche die auch mit erfulter wartezeit unmoglich zu erreichen sind?..hoffe naturlich die wartezeit bleibt bei 12 und dn rutsch micht hher. ..hat jemand tipps fur bestimmte uni???

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Mit 12 ws und 2, 6 wirst du dieses wise keine Chance haben.

----------


## Roshan13

Auch fur zahnmedizin nicht?..echt hoffnungslos alles -.-

----------


## Puschll

@ Roshan13: 
schau doch mal auf Hochschulstart.de, da findest du die einzelnen Unis, und DN nach Wartezeit etc.
Wieso sollte 12 Ws bei 2,6 nicht klappen? Natrlich kann niemand ne Garantie aussprechen, aber es sieht doch nicht schlecht aus... letztes WS waren es 12 und 3,3...

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Oh Sorry, bin von hm ausgegangen -.- verwirrend

----------


## Roshan13

ich hoffe es klappt..ich hab das warten soooo unendlich sattt!!!!

----------


## Lillaskinke

> Hallo 
> 
> Ich studiere Biologie in Frankreich (hab aber ein Abitur). Ich mchte meine "Biologie-Licence" absolvieren und dann Zahnmedizin studieren. Da ich im Ausland studiere, gilt es als Wartezeit oder ? Mit einem DN von 2,3 und 6 oder 8 WS, habe ich eine Chance ?
> 
> (Sorry fr die doppel-nachricht)



Keine antwort fr mich ?  :Frown:

----------


## Handwerker

hey roshan, welcher rangplatz warst du jetzt im sose 14 in der wz-quote?
habe auch zum winter 12 ws und nc 2,5 ;)
das muss nchst

----------


## Roshan13

hey  :Smilie: ..mein rang 245, grenzrag 150…wie siehst bei dir aus?

----------


## Handwerker

214, noch 64 leute...

----------


## Roshan13

hoffen wir auf das beste  :Smilie:

----------


## Handwerker

was haste inzwischen gemacht? studium oder arbeit?

----------


## Roshan13

hab ne Ausbildung und studiere zur zeit im Ausland :Smilie: …und selber..wie verbringen andere die Wartezeit ;)

----------


## Handwerker

zivi, ausbildung, jetzt 1 jahr berufsttig
schien mir klger, als vollzeitstudium anzufangen bei nur 184€ kindergeld im monat

----------


## Maddyloove

Hallihallo :Smilie:  auf der Seite der Uni Heidelberg habe ich gelesen, dass zum letzten WS eine Punktzahl von 34,90 ausgereicht hat? Haltet ihr das fr realistisch? Da hat man ja dann gute Chancen mit nem relativ guten Abi 1,5-2,0 und nem ordentlichen TMS ? Hab bisschen nachgerechnet und hat mich doch etwas gewundert

----------


## AySe88

Edit: Falscher Thread. Sorry  :Blush:

----------


## Kretschmann

> Hallihallo auf der Seite der Uni Heidelberg habe ich gelesen, dass zum letzten WS eine Punktzahl von 34,90 ausgereicht hat? Haltet ihr das fr realistisch? Da hat man ja dann gute Chancen mit nem relativ guten Abi 1,5-2,0 und nem ordentlichen TMS ? Hab bisschen nachgerechnet und hat mich doch etwas gewundert


Warum  :Grinnnss!:  ? 

Zahnmedizin ist nicht so begehrt wie Humanmedizin. Also mit 1,8 hast du schon realistische Chancen in Ulm. Man muss sich eben vor Augen halten, dass die Berufsaussichten nicht mehr sooooooo toll sind - aber dennoch okay. Aber wer wei, was die Gesundheitsreform bringt.. 

http://www.zahnaerzte-hh.de/job-karr...-zahnarzt.html

----------


## anna1708

ach du Gott, der Artikel, den du da verlinkt hast,  zeichnet ja wirklich ein ganz dsteres Bild. demnach sollte man besser gar nicht mehr Zahnmedizin studieren. 
Andererseits: Der Verfasser sagt, 15 % seien in Deutschland berversorgt und - auweia - sich da niederzulassen, ist keine gute Idee. Ach nee. Klar, in die Hotspots der groen Stdte kommt man heute nicht mehr rein und Millionr wird man als Zahnarzt auch nicht mehr. So what? 48 Stunden Wochenarbeitszeit? Nice, dann habe ich ja mehr Freizeit als jetzt mit Studium und Nebenjob  :Grinnnss!:  .

----------


## Kretschmann

> ach du Gott, der Artikel, den du da verlinkt hast,  zeichnet ja wirklich ein ganz dsteres Bild. demnach sollte man besser gar nicht mehr Zahnmedizin studieren. 
> Andererseits: Der Verfasser sagt, 15 % seien in Deutschland berversorgt und - auweia - sich da niederzulassen, ist keine gute Idee. Ach nee. Klar, in die Hotspots der groen Stdte kommt man heute nicht mehr rein und Millionr wird man als Zahnarzt auch nicht mehr. So what? 48 Stunden Wochenarbeitszeit? Nice, dann habe ich ja mehr Freizeit als jetzt mit Studium und Nebenjob  .


Nein, dass gibt der Artikel nicht wieder. Er will nur auf das hohe finanzielle Risiko und die berversorgung hinweisen und die fortschreitende Prvention in der Zahnheilkunde. Du kommst berall rein, wenn du gut bist. Du wirst auch nicht arbeitslos aber der Markt ist bersttigt. Was fast schon "normal" in den Studienfcher ist. Sogar die Zahl der Humanmediziner nimmt jedes Jahr zu. Allein in Deutschland gibt es jetzt 3 private Hochschulen und ber 30 medizinische Fakultten. Dazu kommen noch die 3 Universitten in Ungarn und noch mal mind. 6-10 Privatunis in Europa, die jedes Jahr Studenten wieder nach Deutschland schicken (bzw. es versuchen) . sterreich, die Schweiz und die Niederlande gar nicht mitgerechnet. 


Am Ende bleibt nur zu sagen: 
Wer gut ist, wird Erfolg haben - so einfach ist das.

----------


## ehemaliger User_07102016-1

Was meint ihr wie stehen meine Chancen mit 1,5 fr die Uni Mainz? Leider bin ich an dem Ort gebunden und werde auch nur nach Mainz gehen knnen und mich da bewerben. Mainz ist auch die nchste Uni, ich lebe mit meinem Ehemann zusammen, denke dass da eine Meldebescheinigung reicht,d a wird man ja vielleicht etwas bevorzugt behandelt. Ich habe so angst, keinen Platz zu bekommen. Habe mir die letzten NC von der Uni Mainz angeguckt, bis jetzt sind immer alle ber Hochschulauswahlverfahren bis 1,5 reingekommen, jetzt im Sommersemester 2014 auch bis 1,5,.. in den letztn Jahren sogar bis 1,7-1,8 jenach dem. Jedenfalls sind alle bis 1,5 reingekommen ohne Wartzeit uznd Dienst. 

Ich habe dennoch Angst, weil es sehr knapp ist. Was mich wundert, habe nur Mainz vergllichen, das im Sommersemester der NC  entweder so hoch ist wie im Wintersemester oder niedriger. Also im Sommersemester kommt man auch noch mit "schlechteren NC" noch rein als im Wintersemester. Da jetzt im Sommersemester schon der NC bei 1,5 lag,.. habe ich angst dass der im WS auf 1,4 steigt und ich knapp davon nicht rein komme  :grrrr....: 

Was denkt ihr? Aud 1,4 lag er noch nie,.. aber das heisst ja nichts.

----------


## Puschll

Um wie viele Punkte steigt der NC in Heidelberg? Was meint ihr? 
Ich glaube kaum dass er bei 35,x bleibt. Kann es aber schwer einschtzen... Vielleicht so um die 40 + x ?

----------


## Gingiva

Frage an euch zur evtl. Chancenverbesserung in der WZ-Quote:
Sollte man sich, bei der Auswahl fr die 6 Unis in der Wartezeitquote, die Tabellen zur "Verteilungsgrenzen in der Wartezeitquote" anschauen und die Unis in dieser Bewerbugsrubrik nach Kriterien der letzten Jahre auswhlen?
Oder sollte man sich einfach 6 favorisierte Unis aussuchen ohne Betracht, der in den Tabellen, stehenden Ortsprferenzen und Noten ??? Fakt ist, wenn man die Tabellen der letzten Jahre vergleicht, ndert sich jedesmal die Note und Ortsprferenz. - mal zum positiven, mal zum negativen!
Ich hoffe irgendwer versteht meine Fragen?! :hmmm...:  liebe Gre

----------


## Maddyloove

Hallihallo :Smilie:  ich wollte fragen, ob mir hier jemand weiterhelfen knnte. ( Hoffe ich natrlich sehr😄) und zwar : wei jemand was die Auswahlgrenze im AdH in Freiburg war ? Bei Hochschulstart steht da ja nur dieses "H" und ich kann auch auf der Uniseite keine Grenzen finden  :Frown:  wre cool, wenn jemand Bescheid wsste

----------


## Puschll

Schau doch mal ins AdH Forum der Humanis, da hat im Freiburgforum jmd. einen Link gepostet, dort ist auch ZM zu finden.

----------


## ehemaliger User_07102016-1

Hallo,

leider habe ich bisher keine Antwort. Ich bin dieses Jahr mit 1,5 dabei,.... allerdings kann ich nur nach Mainz,.. was meint ihgr wie sind meine Chancen mit 1,5 nach Mainz, wie sehr wird der NC steigen? Ich bin sooo aufgeregt,... meine Vorraussetzung 1,5 0 WS

----------


## staudi

> Um wie viele Punkte steigt der NC in Heidelberg? Was meint ihr? 
> Ich glaube kaum dass er bei 35,x bleibt. Kann es aber schwer einschtzen... Vielleicht so um die 40 + x ?


 :Oh nee...: 

wirklich ? warum sollte er so stark steigen ? wie kommt ihr da drauf / bzw. glaubt das nochjemand ?

----------


## EVT

Man muss sich den Punktanstieg der Vergangenheit anschauen. Aber nicht vergessen, es gibt eine neue Formel.

----------


## sel1995

http://www.medizinische-fakultaet-hd...-Rangliste.pdf

das hier ist doch die neue Formel oder irre ich mich?

----------


## sel1995

> wirklich ? warum sollte er so stark steigen ? wie kommt ihr da drauf / bzw. glaubt das nochjemand ?



Habe gerade gelesen, dass Heidelberg fr Zahnmedizin nur 81 Studienpltze zu vergeben hat?
Sind die Chancen nicht verschwindend gering, wenn man bedenkt, dass nur 48 ber das AdH vergeben werden.
Kann ich mir da berhaupt Hoffnungen machen?  :Frown:

----------


## staudi

wie viele punkte braucht man dieses jahr vermutlich ? eher 40, 45 oder sogar 50  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Puschll

@sel: wie viele Punkte hast du denn?

----------


## mia.miniskirt

Helloo, Gott sei Dank gibt es diesen Thread, ich dreh gleich durch bei meiner Google-Safari, bitte sagt mir was nettes!  :Big Grin:  Blubber ich doch auch mal gleich meine Panik raus: Wie stehen meine Chancen mit einem Abischnitt von 1,8 in Bayern, TMS-Ergebnis 1,2 PR 89 zum Wintersemester 14/15? Gehe berall hin...

----------


## sel1995

Habe ein Abitur von 1,9 mit 661 Punkten und TMS Prozentrang 85 mit Standardwert 111.
Komme wenn ich mich nicht komplett vertue auf 43,81 Punkte.

Bin aber gerade generell panisch, dass ich gar keinen Studienplatz bekomme, habe total unterschtzt, dass es nur so wenige Studienpltze gibt  :Frown:

----------


## Puschll

Aber ich denke mit 43,81 sollte es gerade noch so klappen oder? und Erlangen ist doch auch eine sichere Kiste bei dir! Du kommst sicher irgwo rein...
Schtze HD liebt bei 40-45 Punkten... mal sehen.

----------


## sel1995

Bin wirklich mal gespannt um wie viel die Punktzahl steigt, letztes Jahr waren es ja nur 34 Punkte, aber das kommt mir irgendwie komisch vor ..

Hltst du es fr klger Erlangen oder Heidelberg auf Platz 1 zu setzen Puschll?
Heidelberg nimmt bis zu Ranglistenplatz 2. auf und Erlangen ist es ,,egal'' an welcher Stelle es steht

----------


## Puschll

Ich wrde die Uni auf Platz 1 setzen, an welcher ich lieber studieren wrde  :hmmm...: 
Wenn du lieber nach Erlangen gehen wrdest, nimm Erlangen auf Platz1, denn wie du schon richtig gesagt hast, nimmt HD auch auf dem 2. Platz.
Gehst du lieber nach HD, dann geb HD an 1. Stelle an  :hmmm...:

----------


## delasoul

Glaubt ihr mit 36,62 Punkten wre man dieses Jahr in Heidelberg drinnen? Kann mir eig nicht vorstellen, dass die Punktzahl dramatisch ansteigt, zumal letztes Jahr noch im Nachrckverfahren bis 32,36 was ging. Ist der Grund fr eure Annahmen, der Sprung von 2011 auf 2012 um 5 Punkte? Ich hoffe dass sich da kein Trend abzeichnet  :Big Grin:

----------


## Frikadelle

Hey,

ich habe ein Abitur von 1,8 und nen TMS ebenfalls 1,8 mit Prozentrang 62. Habe ich zum WS realistische Chancen, einen Studienplatz zu bekommen?

----------


## toni332012

Wieso geht ihr davon aus, dass die Auswahlgrenze dieses Jahr in Heidelberg so nach oben geht?

----------


## Puschll

Warum die anderen das glauben, kann ich natrlich nicht sagen  :hmmm...: 
Aber ich persnlich denke, dass letztes Jahr die Punktzahl schon extrem niedrig war und es sich wieder auf "Normalma" einpendeln wird. Zeigt ja schon das Interesse an HD hier im Forum... Dieses Jahr deutlich beliebter, da viele denken: "oh letztes Jahr im NRV bis 32 Punkte, da komme ich locker rein!" 
Aber wir werden sehen, sind ja alles nur Vermutungen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Puschll

Und Zahnmedizin sind in HD nur 81 Pltze gesamt (davon nur 60% frs AdH) da wirken sich schon 10 Bewerber mehr mit gutem Durchschnitt auf den NC aus!
Und die 10 Bewerber bekommen wir locker schonmal hier aus dem Forum zusammen  :hmmm...:

----------


## delasoul

Aber wie soll man "extrem niedrig" beurteilen?  :Big Grin: 
Man hat ja nach der Einfhrung der neuen Formel im letzten Jahr gar keine Referenz um das beurteilen zu knnen.
Ohne TMS htte man letztes Jahr in etwa ein Abitur (900 pkte) mit ca.  755 Punkten (1,4)  im AdH gebraucht, was fr Zahnmedizin schon recht hoch (aber mittlerweile wohl eher die Norm) ist.
Eine (hoffentlich nicht) berechtigte Grundlage fr unsere Befrchtungen kann demnach in erster Linie der Punkte-Sprung in der Vergangenheit nach der alten Formel sein. Ich wei es klingt immer naiv aber juckt nicht: Die Doppeljahrgnge sind (so gut wie) durch - Ich bin optimistisch ;)

----------


## Roshan13

jemand in Heidelberg letztes Jahr in zahnmedizin ber Wartezeit genommen worden???...hab dn2,6 und dieses WS 12 waresemteser...hofffe sooooo sehrrrr das ich ne chance habe da reinzukommen

----------


## Puschll

Da hast du recht, aber bis sich das auf den NC auswirkt wird es noch dauern. Gerade letztes Jahr war der Doppeljahrgang gro und viele machen ein FSJ, Bufdi oder gehen ein Jahr ins Ausland und die bewerben sich alle dieses Jahr wieder. 
Naja wir werdens ja im September sehen  :hmmm...:

----------


## toni332012

Wieviel Punkte habt ihr denn?

----------


## justAnna

Was meinst ihr zum NC 2,0? Ich mchte es auch unbedingt schaffen aber ich verzweifle. hab einfach keine Ahnung, wo ich mich bewerben soll und auch bei den Nachrckverfahren. Bitte um eine Antwort.

----------


## Puschll

@toni: ich habe 45,99 und habe Angst, dass es knapp wird, aber eigentlich ist das Quatsch und msste locker reichen. Aber das dachte ich auch schon letztes sommersemester und ich sitze immernoch hier  :grrrr....: 


@justanna: mit 2,0 und ohne TMS oder Ausbildung wird das nichts werden. Evtl in Hamburg beim Ham-NAT aber sonst sehe ich da schwarz  :grrrr....:

----------


## toni332012

> @toni: ich habe 45,99 und habe Angst, dass es knapp wird, aber eigentlich ist das Quatsch und msste locker reichen. Aber das dachte ich auch schon letztes sommersemester und ich sitze immernoch hier 
> 
> 
> @justanna: mit 2,0 und ohne TMS oder Ausbildung wird das nichts werden. Evtl in Hamburg beim Ham-NAT aber sonst sehe ich da schwarz


Naja ich denke deine Sorge ist unberechtigt  :hmmm...: .Hattest du dich nicht sonst fr Humanmedizin beworben? Ich hab mich ja jetzt auch kurzfristig fr ZM entschieden, bei mir ist es allerdings knapper.. Die Punktegrenze darf also nicht so sehr steigen.  :bhh: 

Darf ich dich nochmal was zur Bewerbung fragen? 
Hab meinen nderungsantrag an HSS geschrieben, den schick ich Montag weg. Gestern hab ich die Onlinebewerbung fr Heidelberg ausgefllt. Die wollen jetzt nur die Nachweise fr TMS/ Ausbildung/ FSJ haben, ja? Wie teile ich denen die Bewerber ID mit? Hast du da ein kleines Anschreiben verfasst? 
Hab mal gelesen man msste wohl noch die ausgedruckte Onlinebewerbung und den Zulassungsantrag von HSS hinschicken. Davon stand gestern aber nichts auf der Homepage. Wurde das gendert? 
Hast du vom TMS alle Seiten geschickt oder nur den Testbericht?

----------


## Puschll

Ja hatte mich sonst fr Human beworben, habe aber die Schnauze voll vom arbeiten und muss jetzt einfach anfangen  :hmmm...: 
Naja eigentlich htte ich zum SS in drei Unis drin sein mssen aber dann ist der NC wieder gestiegen und ich stand wieder ohne da, deshalb glaub ich gar nichts mehr erst wenn ich's schwarz auf wei hab!

Nee kein Anschreiben, das schmeien die eh weg. Einfach oben auf die Kopien die ID drauf fertig! Unkompliziert ohne zuviel drber nachzudenken! Und keine Bewerbung von Hochschulstart. Und nur die letzte Seite steht doch auch irgwo dabei.

Na dann Drcke ich dir die daumen, dass es nicht zu sehr steigt  :hmmm...:

----------


## tuf38

hallo an alle, 

ich brauche eure Hilfe  ... bin Neuabiturient und habe eine DN von 1,6 und evtl. sogar eine Verbesserung der DN aufgrund des Sonderantrages E ... Ich will Zahnmedizin und Gttingen auf OP 1 setzen. Die haben ja letztes WS bis 1,6 zum AdH eingeladen ... meint Ihr, dass ich Chancen habe, eingeladen zu werden? Bleibt der NC so oder kann er tiefer gehen? 

Meine weitere OPs sind:
1. gttingen
2. Marburg
3. Mainz
4. Gieen
5. Wrzburg
6. Erlangen Nrnberg 

Danke fr die Hilfe

----------


## EVT

> Was meinst ihr zum NC 2,0? Ich mchte es auch unbedingt schaffen aber ich verzweifle. hab einfach keine Ahnung, wo ich mich bewerben soll und auch bei den Nachrckverfahren. Bitte um eine Antwort.


Ganz klar Hamburg, solltest du aber bald anfangen zu lernen.

----------


## justAnna

> Ganz klar Hamburg, solltest du aber bald anfangen zu lernen.


Ja ich werds in Hamburg versuchen.. Hast du Tipps fr die passende Literatur zur Vorbereitung? Hab mir nur paar Medi Learn Skripte zu Bio, Chemie und Physik ausgeliehen  :Frown:  Gibt es da vllt irgentwo bungsaufgaben/Tests aus den letzten Ham-Nat Prfungen?? In Chemie und Physik ist es wirklich schwierig..

----------


## toni332012

> Ja hatte mich sonst fr Human beworben, habe aber die Schnauze voll vom arbeiten und muss jetzt einfach anfangen 
> Naja eigentlich htte ich zum SS in drei Unis drin sein mssen aber dann ist der NC wieder gestiegen und ich stand wieder ohne da, deshalb glaub ich gar nichts mehr erst wenn ich's schwarz auf wei hab!
> 
> Nee kein Anschreiben, das schmeien die eh weg. Einfach oben auf die Kopien die ID drauf fertig! Unkompliziert ohne zuviel drber nachzudenken! Und keine Bewerbung von Hochschulstart. Und nur die letzte Seite steht doch auch irgwo dabei.
> 
> Na dann Drcke ich dir die daumen, dass es nicht zu sehr steigt


Danke dir  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Puschll

Gerne  :Top:

----------


## ehemaliger User_07102016-1

Was meint ihr mit 1,5 in mainz? Knnte knapp werden oder?

----------


## twin2

gelscht, da sich mein Posting auf Humanmedizin bezog....... sorry

----------


## GENTLEsilence

Meine Chancen stehen gut, weil 12 Wartesemester einfach reichen mssen  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_07102016-1

hallo,

Ich bin total frustriert. Bewerbe nicht mit 1,5 in Mainz mit 0 wartesemester, und hab angerufen bin natrlich nicht dabei unter den Abi besten. Jetzt muss ich bis September warten. Das alles habe ich ja erwartet, aber nicht dass der NC fr Abi besten bei 1,0 liegen wird. dh. Das der nc bei Auswahl der Hochschule bis ca. 1,3 oder hher liegen wird. 

Oh man,... Der nc fr Abi beste Rheinland-Pfalz lag noch nie bei 1.0😭😭 sicherlich wird jetzt der nc fr hochschulverfahren auch hher liegen, was meint ihr??

Ich bin ortsgebunden da Wohnung bei Ehepartner, kann und will auch nur nach Mainz und hab auch nur Mainz angegeben.

----------


## ehemaliger User_07102016-1

Ich hab mir de letzten Jahre angeguckt, da lag der Nc fr abibeste bei 1,2-1,3 und dann im hichschulverfahren ging es bis 1,5-1,6 also war der nc immer im Vergleich von Anfang bis zum Ende aller Verfahren 0,2-0,3 schlechter,... Jetzt wird es sicher bei 1,3 im September liegen oder habe ich ein Denkfehler? Ich bin so verzweifelt,.. Warte schon seit 4 Jahre bekomme aber die Wartezeit nicht angerechnet weil ich mich ber meine Ausbildung bewerbe, da ist der Schnitt besser😭😭

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

SAG mal, redest du von human- oder Zahnmedizin? HSS sagt mir, dass man in Mainz letztes Jahr auch 1,0 in der bestenquote und 1,2 im ADH bentigt hat fr Humanmedizin.

----------


## ehemaliger User_07102016-1

Ich rede von Zahnmedizin. Hab ja auch im zahnmedizinforum geschrieben oder? Schreibe vom Handy kann sein das ich falsch liege bewerbe mich aber fr zahnmedizin

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ah sorry, mein fehler. Das ist echt schlecht zu erkennen auf dem Smartphone -.-

----------


## anna1708

hey krone90, kann deine frustration verstehen. ich hab zwei fragen: gilt wohnung mit EHEpartner nicht vielleicht als begrndung fr einen hrtefallantrag und damit bevorzugte zulassung im adh? bin mir da nicht ganz sicher, aber vielleicht solltest du da einmal nachschauen. und ist es mglich NUR mainz als ort anzugeben, musstest du nicht zwangslufig deine ortswunschliste voll machen? knnte ja sein, dass du andernorts eine zulassung bekommst und dann den platz tauschen kannst.

----------


## ehemaliger User_07102016-1

Hi,

Nein Wohnung mit Ehepartner ist dann ein sozialkriterium denke ich. Das heit wenn jetzt nur ein Platz brig ist aber 10 Bewerber 1,5 haben werde ich bevorzugt genommen, weil ich ortsgebunden bin. Hrtefall IST denke ich nochmal Bischen was anderes. Da ich mich mit 2 Jahre Berufserfahrung nach der Ausbildung bewerbe, kann ich mich nur in Mainz bewerben weil ich auch nur da die Voraussetzungen erflle, dh. Ich will nur nach Mainz kann aber auch nur nach Mainz.

Aber es besteht noch Hoffnung fr mich,.... Der Schnitt liegt nicht bei 1,0!!!!! Habe zwei mal falsche Auskunft bekommen bei Hochschulstart! Die haben flschlicherweise beides Male bei Medizin geguckt. Der Schnitt in der landesquote liegt bei 1,3 und in Mainz sind alle bis 1,2 zugelassen worden,... Da besteht boch Hoffnungen!!!

Letzten Wintersemester war es hnlich Landes nc 1,2 und im Auswahlverfahren sind spter alle bis 1,5 rein gekommen.


Ich hoffe natrlich das ich noch dabei bin,.. Auch wenn es sehr knapp wird die Chancen sind gut. Bis jetzt ist man immer bis 1,5 in Mainz rein!!!!! Letzten Sommersemester sogar bis 1,6!

----------


## anna1708

boah, diese leute, die einem immer falsche ausknfte am telefon geben. kann da auch ein lied von singen. aber dann sieht es doch ganz gut aus bei dir, ich drcke die daumen!

----------


## ehemaliger User_07102016-1

Ja echt,.. Mir ist auch schon aufgefallen das man da falsche Auskunft bekommt dachte aber es wre eine ausnahme,.. Naja egal. Kann mir einer sagen wenn ich mit einer glatten 1,5 Bewerbe wieviele pubkte ich habe? Bewerbe nicht ber beruflich qualifizierte, hab also keine Punkte wie im Abi Zeugnis? 
Was vermutet ihr reicht es bis 1,5 und Wohnung mit Ehegatten?

----------


## ehemaliger User_07102016-1

Ich hab mal eine frage, hab heute eine Ablehnungsbescheid fr Abbibestenquote bekommen, Grenzrang 13 mein Rang 38. 
was heit das jetzt genau? Sind noch 26 in rheinlandpfalz fr Mainz vor mir oder deutschlandweit vor mir? Ich will nur abschtzen wie die Chancen stehen noch rein zu kommen

----------


## anna1708

will nichts falsches sagen, aber ich habe es immer so verstanden, dass 26 aus ganz rheinland-pfalz vor dir sind (nicht bundesweit). im auswahlverfahren der hochschulen spielen ja nocheinmal andere faktoren rein und da konkurrierst du ja wieder mit allen bewerbern, die dorthin wollen. aber tendenziell, wenn du bei den abibesten schon so weit vorn dabei bist, sieht es ganz gut aus, wrde ich sagen.

----------


## Gingiva

Hallo,
Wie stehen meine Chancen nchstes Jahr in der Wartezeitquote Zahnmedizin: 
WS 14/15 Rang: 501 , Grenzrang: 354  bei nem Abi von 2,4 und 12 Wartesemestern im nchsten Jahr .
Meint ihr dass sich Wartesemester oder Durchschnittsnote stark verndern werden?

----------


## langi211284

Hallo,

ein frischer Ablehnungsbescheid ist da und ich habe eine wichtige Entscheidung zu treffen.
Seit ber einem Jahr lebe und arbeite ich in Neuseeland als Zahntechniker, um meine Wartezeit sinnvoll zu berbrcken.

Ich habe jetzt 12 Wartesemester bei einem Schnitt von 3,4.
Aktueller Grenzrang: 375/354

Im Dezember mchte ich nach Deutschland fliegen, um Weihnachten und Neujahr mit Freunden und Familie zu verbringen.
Nun meine Frage: Wie stehen meine Chancen, zum SoSe2015 einen ZM-Studienplatz zu bekommen?
Davon ist nmlich abhngig, ob ich nur ein one-way-Ticket buche und in Deutschland bleibe, oder ob ich fr die 2 Monate bis zum nchsten Bescheid wieder nach Neuseeland fliege - dann msste ich im Falle einer Zulassung einen 3. Flug buchen und innerhalb einer Woche wieder in Deutschland sein, um mich in der jeweiligen Uni einzuschreiben.
Wenn ich allerdings bis zum nchsten Wintersemester warten msste, wrde ich die Zeit natrlich in Neuseeland verbringen.

Vielen Dank!

----------


## baugruen

das ist wirklich mal keine leichte entscheidung. bis vor ein paar jahren htte ich selbst noch gesagt, pfeif auf das halbe jahr, bleib noch in neuseeland und starte dann mit 14 ws sicher ins studium. jetzt wei ich, dass manchmal jede woche verzgerung die nerven rauben kann. wie war es denn in den letzten sommersemestern? ich glaube, mit den 13 ws (die du doch dann httest), sollte es doch reichen, oder?
und anders gedacht, geht es nicht auch, dass du jemanden mit einer vollmacht ausstattest, der gegebenfalls die einschreibung fr dich vornimmt? 

ganz unabhngig davon wrde mich mal interessieren: du hast deine ausbildung doch sicher in deutschland gemacht, oder? wie unterscheidet sich dein zahntechniker-leben in neuseeland von dem in deutschland?
viel erfolg brigens bei deiner bewerbung!

----------


## limette1

ch bin sooo verzweifelt...hab 1,9 und 12 Wartesemester. Obwohl ich den Schnitt und die WS erflle hab ich dieses Jahr keinen Studienplatz bekommen kann mir einer sagen welche Chancen ich vielleicht beim nachrcken noch habe?

----------


## limette1

Ich bin sooo verzweifelt...hab 1,9 und 12 Wartesemester. Obwohl ich den Schnitt und die WS erflle hab ich dieses Jahr keinen Studienplatz bekommen kann mir einer sagen welche Chancen ich vielleicht beim nachrcken noch habe?

----------


## toni332012

> Ich bin sooo verzweifelt...hab 1,9 und 12 Wartesemester. Obwohl ich den Schnitt und die WS erflle hab ich dieses Jahr keinen Studienplatz bekommen kann mir einer sagen welche Chancen ich vielleicht beim nachrcken noch habe?


In der Wartezeitquote gibt es meines Wissens nach kein Nachrckverfahren... Nicht angenommene Pltze gehen ans AdH. 
Du hast dich doch sicherlich auch im AdH beworben oder? Welche Unis hast du im AdH angegeben?

----------


## langi211284

> das ist wirklich mal keine leichte entscheidung. bis vor ein paar jahren htte ich selbst noch gesagt, pfeif auf das halbe jahr, bleib noch in neuseeland und starte dann mit 14 ws sicher ins studium. jetzt wei ich, dass manchmal jede woche verzgerung die nerven rauben kann. wie war es denn in den letzten sommersemestern? ich glaube, mit den 13 ws (die du doch dann httest), sollte es doch reichen, oder?
> und anders gedacht, geht es nicht auch, dass du jemanden mit einer vollmacht ausstattest, der gegebenfalls die einschreibung fr dich vornimmt? 
> 
> ganz unabhngig davon wrde mich mal interessieren: du hast deine ausbildung doch sicher in deutschland gemacht, oder? wie unterscheidet sich dein zahntechniker-leben in neuseeland von dem in deutschland?
> viel erfolg brigens bei deiner bewerbung!


Vielen Dank fr die Antwort. Zum Letzten Sommersemester hie es 12(3,1). Solange zum SoSe2015 eine 12 vor der Klammer steht, wre ich dabei.
Ich habe hier mal einen Bericht verfasst.

----------


## Tortenheber

Wre es nicht auch mglich, dass wieder 11 WS anfallen und der Schnitt korrigiert wird? Irgendwo muss ja mal das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht sein. Bei Human ist es klar, da waren die WS ja immer hher. Bevor die Politik aber nicht reagiert wird sich nichts gravierendes ndern, also nie oder wenn wir schon lngst studieren/fertig sind.

----------


## jan_mediklin

> Bevor die Politik aber nicht reagiert wird sich nichts gravierendes ndern, also nie oder wenn wir schon lngst studieren/fertig sind.


Das ist leider so und leider gibst du dir damit auch gleich selbst die Antwort. Ich denke aber auch, dass wir uns im Moment in so einer Art "Hoch-Phase" befinden und sowohl NC als auch Anzahl der Wartesemester wieder fallen wird. Wird aber sicher so lange dauern, wie einst der Anstieg, also 10-15 Jahre, denke ich Mal.

----------


## zahnstein24

> Bevor die Politik aber nicht reagiert wird sich nichts gravierendes ndern, also nie oder wenn wir schon lngst studieren/fertig sind.
> Das ist leider so und leider gibst du dir damit auch gleich selbst die Antwort. Ich denke aber auch, dass wir uns im Moment in so einer Art "Hoch-Phase" befinden und sowohl NC als auch Anzahl der Wartesemester wieder fallen wird. Wird aber sicher so lange dauern, wie einst der Anstieg, also 10-15 Jahre, denke ich Mal.


aha, und was glaubst, was der nc bzw. die wartesemester dann sein werden?

----------


## jan_mediklin

Na ja, Mitte der Neunziger hat man doch auch mit einem 2,irgendwas-Abi einen Studienplatz bekommen.
 Irgendwann wird es sicher auch mal wieder so sein.  :Grinnnss!:  
Hoffentlich.

----------


## lydia1996

hallo zusammen  :Smilie: 

ich habe mich in Aachen frs adH beworben mit einem Schnitt von 1,3.
Wei jemand wie fr mich die Chancen stehen? Ich blicke da bei hochschulstart nicht so richtig durch...

Bin momentan nmlich an einer Wohnung dran
Danke schonmal fr Antworten! Lg  :Smilie:

----------


## baugruen

im letzten wintersemeter lag der schnitt im adh bei 1,5. es sieht also ganz gut aus fr dich, wrde ich sagen

----------


## ehemaliger User_07102016-1

Hallo,..

ich bin im Rennen mit 1,5 nur nach Mainz,.. leider nicht dabei. Was meint ihr hab nur Mainz,..wird es reichen in nchsten ADH am 23. September?

----------


## ehemaliger User_07102016-1

Also habe heute schon angerufen und Auskunft bekommen, dass ich nicht dabei bin in Mainz mit 1,5  :grrrr....:

----------


## baugruen

mit 1,5 keine zusage? was ist denn da schon wieder los? sorry, ich wei, solches gerede hilft dir gerade null weiter, aber ich knnte mich jedesmal ber diesen nc-wahnsinn aufregen. drck' dir die daumen fr die nachrckverfahren!

----------


## ehemaliger User_07102016-1

Hi

trotzdem danke fr deine Antwort, so fhle ich mich wenigstens nicht alleine. Ich warte seit 4 jahren hab TMS und dann Ausbilung gemacht,... ich habe gestern echt geheult weil ich echt schockiert war. 

Ich hoffe doch so sehr zumindest am 23.Sept. rein zu kommen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_07102016-1

Oh man,.. ich will und kann ja nur nach Mainz, da wurden alle bis 1,5 und 2 Wartesemestern zugelassen. Was meint ihr habe ich nach Chancen am 24.? oder im Nachrckverfahren? habe 1,5 aber 0 Wartesemester.  :grrrr....:  ich knnte laut heulen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_07102016-1

Hi,..

leider habe ich eine Absage!!!! Ich war gestern sehr verzweifelt, jetzt habe ich es so langsam akzeptiert und mache mir (vielleicht auch falsche) Hoffnungen im Nachrckverfahren. Ich habe nur die Uni Mainz angegeben, Abi habe ich in RP gemacht.

Ich versteh das nicht ganz so mit den Grenzrngen usw. kann mir jemand vielleicht jemand sagen, ob ich noch Chancen im Nachrckverfahren habe? 


Abitubeste mein Rang:  39       Grenzrang:13

ADH Mein Rang:  27                Grenzrang:20

----------


## ehemaliger User_07102016-1

Heisst es denn wenn jetzt an der Uni 7 abspringen bekomme ich einen Platz? oder knnen unter den 7 auch Bewerber sein, die schon wo anderes mittlerweile eine zulassung haben, weil sie nachgerckt sind?

----------


## toni332012

Nein die mssen den Studienplatz nicht annehmen

----------


## IllingXandi

Hiho!

habe eine Frage zu meinen AdH-Ablehnungsbescheid.

Habe zb in Tbingen das Ergebnis :

Ihr Rang: 41 

Grenzrang: 8 

Wie luft das jetzt mit dem Nachrckverfahren ab?

----------


## anna1708

nun ja, es mssten eben die 34 Bewerber, die eine besseren schnitt fr das adh haben, ihren platz nicht annehmen. die zahl fr den grenzrang scheint mir aber sehr gering zu sein. das hiee ja, dass nur 8 pltze ber das adh vergeben worden sind, oder sehe ich das falsch?

----------


## IllingXandi

Das versteh ich irgendwie auch nicht . Ich dachte 60 % werden ber AdH verteilt. 
Tbingen bietet insgesamt 33 Pltze an.. das mssten doch ca 19 - 20 Pltze sein. :-/

Ist hier jemand der ber Nachrckeverfahren reingekommen ist und weiss um wieviel Pltze man so nachrcken kann? Also was ist da realistisch?

----------


## toni332012

Da Tbingen nur an 1.OP zulsst, haben sie in der 1.Stufe eigentlich schon alle Pltze vergeben. 8 Leute scheinen diesen Platz nicht angenommen zu haben und somit sind fr das 2. AdH 8 Pltze frei geworden. 

Auch wenn jetzt alle in der 2.Stufe ihren Platz nicht annehmen wrden (was doch sehr unwahrscheinlich ist) gbe es im 1.NRV wieder nur diese 8 Pltze. Wenn diese auch nicht angenommen werden ( auch sehr unwahrscheinlich ) gbe es auch im 2.NRV nur wieder diese 8 Pltze. 
Verstehst du wie ich das meine? Das reicht ja dann fr dich auch nicht... Sorry

Mit welcher Note hast du dich in Tbingen beworben? 
Wie sieht es an deinen anderen OP's aus?

----------


## IllingXandi

Also ich habe ein Abi mit 2,4 in Bayern gemacht.
Danach eine Ausbildung zum Zahntechniker ( 0.5 Gutschrift)
sowie den Tms mit prozentrang 76 ( 0.3 Gutschrift ) 

Hab mich dann noch Beworben in:

Heidelberg Rang 80 Grenzrang 23

Halle-Wittenberg Rang 270 Grenzrang 72

Freiburg Rang 178 Grenzrang 32

Erlangen Rang 509 Grenzrang 52 

Ulm Rang 175 Grenzrang 22

Wie man sieht waren paar Unis fr den A**** -.-

Gibts vllt iwelche Universitten bei denen ich mich im SS bewerben kann und auf bessere Chancen hoffen kann?

Oder hat sonst jemand einen Tipp was ich versuchen knnte?

----------


## anna1708

nun ja, dein ranglistenplatz ist realistisch gesehen kein grund fr optimismus, aber das siehst du ja selbst. in diesem semester bleibt dir eigentlich nur noch das losverfahren; chancen sehr gering.
zum sommersemester wrde ich es auf jeden fall wieder versuchen und wirklich ganz genau schauen, bei welcher uni du die besten chancen hast. wird aber auch hier wahrscheinlich eine enge kiste. du kannst nicht nach "wo wrde ich am liebsten hin" entscheiden. 
die sonstigen alternativen sind die blichen: klage (chance gering), quereinstieg (chance gering), ausland (geldfrage)
viel glck!

----------


## Frikadelle

Hey Leute,

habe einen Schnitt von 1,8 und im TMS 62% heit also im Bestfall eine Verbesserung auf 1,6. Meint ihr, ich habe im Sommersemester damit Chancen z.B. in Mainz?  :Smilie:

----------


## zahnstein24

knnte klappen  :hmmm...:  . Also im letzten Sommersemester war der Schnitt offenbar 1,6 und 1 Wartesemester als nachrangiges Kriterium. Wir wahrscheinlich eng, aber unrealistisch finde ich es nicht.

----------


## Pauline_12

Hallo  :Smilie:  
Wie stehen meine Chancen fr ein zahnmedizin Studium in Wrzburg? Ich habe einen abischnitt von 2,4 und habe den tms mit erfolg absolviert.
Danke fr die Hilfe  :Smilie:

----------


## anna1708

hey pauline. was heit denn, "mit erfolg absolviert"? du musst einmal bei den einzelnen unis hinschauen, wie viele bonuspunkte fr dein tms ergebnis bekommst. aber ganz ehrlich, selbst wenn du einen top tms hast und 0,6 oder 0,8 bonus auf deine abinote bekommst - es wird eng.

----------


## abi14letsgo

Hey Leute,

wollte mir auch mal Zweitmeinungen dazu einholen, wie meine Chancen eben so stehen.
Meint ihr ich knnte es kommendes SS mit 1,6 in Freiburg oder auch Mnchen (eventuell auch Wrzburg) schaffen?
ndern sich die NC-Werte im AdH stark von Semester zu Semester?


Vielen Dank euch schon mal! ;)

----------


## baugruen

hey. ich denke ja, dass nc-mig irgendwann mal das ende der fahnenstange erreicht sein sollte. das heit, in mnchen und wrzburg msstest du mit 1,6 chancen haben. viel erfolg bei der bewerbung!

----------


## zahnstein24

> dass nc-mig irgendwann mal das ende der fahnenstange erreicht sein sollte


bezweifele ich. immer mehr junge leute machen abitur und die lehrer schmeien mit immer mehr guten noten nur so um sich. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich die NC-Situation auf absehbare Zeit entspannt.

----------


## abi14letsgo

Hallo Leute, 

Danke schon mal fr die Antworten, Mnchen und Wrzburg wrden mir auch wirklich gut gefallen, habe mich schon ber die Stdte bzw. Unis informiert!

Nur eine kleine Frage von einem unwissenden Neuling (, die auch in Richtung des letzten Posts geht), kann man einigermaen wissen, wie sich der Schnitt zur Zulassung zum Vorjahr verndern wird oder eben nicht?
Sprich: Ist es realistisch, dass es fr mich in Mnchen oder Wrzburg fr einen Studienplatz reichen wrde?  :Smilie: 

Vielen Dank schon mal fr eure Antworten, viele Gre und noch einen schnen Abend!

----------


## abi14letsgo

(Mit Abischnitt 1,6)

----------


## toni332012

> Hallo Leute, 
> 
> Danke schon mal fr die Antworten, Mnchen und Wrzburg wrden mir auch wirklich gut gefallen, habe mich schon ber die Stdte bzw. Unis informiert!
> 
> Nur eine kleine Frage von einem unwissenden Neuling (, die auch in Richtung des letzten Posts geht), kann man einigermaen wissen, wie sich der Schnitt zur Zulassung zum Vorjahr verndern wird oder eben nicht?
> Sprich: Ist es realistisch, dass es fr mich in Mnchen oder Wrzburg fr einen Studienplatz reichen wrde? 
> 
> Vielen Dank schon mal fr eure Antworten, viele Gre und noch einen schnen Abend!



Vorher wissen kann man es leider nicht, hngt von zu vielen Faktoren ab.
Wre nach den Werten vom letzten WS auch locker drin gewesen in HD dieses Jahr  :grrrr....:

----------


## Puschll

Naja, es war schon abzusehen, dass HD steigt dieses Jahr. Letztes Jahr war ein einmalig niedriger NC, aufgrund der nderung im Punktesystem.

----------


## Nisari

Jetzt hab ich mich auch mal angemeldet, um diese wohlbekannte Frag zu stellen...;)
Ich mache derzeit mein Abi und bin nchstes Jahr fertig. Habe bis jetzt 1,6-1,7 und versuche mit den Abiprfungen natrlich noch was rauszuholen...Das Maximum des (realistisch) Machbaren wre so 1,3. Wrde mich gern in Hannover, wo ich auch lebe, bewerben, bin aber, wenn es sein muss, natrlich flexibel, wo ich studieren (man ist ja froh, berhaupt nen Platz zu bekommen! :Big Grin: )
Was meint ihr, wie sind meine Chancen in Hannover oder gibts Tipps, wo ich eventuell besser dran wre?

----------


## anna1708

schau dir auf der seite von hochschulstart.de die nc-werte der vergangenen semester an. so findest du ziemlich schnell heraus, wo du evtl. besser dran wrst. so wie ich das berblicke, drftest du mit einem 1,3 abi ganz gute chancen haben  :hmmm...:  .

----------


## Andre21

Zustzlich wrde ich dir noch etwas anraten, was du wahrscheinlich schon weit.
Das Abitur zhlt 5-fach(zumindest in Hamburg) und die Auswirkungen auf deinen DN sind enorm. Ein Freund von mir hatte immer um die 2,1 und durch die Prfungen nun 1,5. Ich selbst hatte immer 1,0 und durch die Prfungen 1,3. Mchtest du dich nicht auf eine Wartezeit einstellen, solltest du den TMS schreiben. Wobei ich aber denke, dass durch die ausgelaufenden Doppelabiturjahrnge die NC Werte sich langsam erhhen werden, was durch den 3%tigen Nachfrageabfall im WS 2014/15 angedeutet wird.

----------


## Andre21

Der Rat soll sein die Abiturprfungen nicht zu unterschtzen und alles an mglichst gute Ergebnisse zu setzen.

----------


## Nisari

Danke euch beiden! 
Ich hab jetzt mal geschaut und mein Favorit, Hannover, bercksichtigt nur die 1.Ortsprf., weshalb ich diese auf jeden Fall auf 1 setzen muss. Die anderen 5, die ich noch anpeilen werde (Heidelberg auf 2, weil die nur 1.oder 2. Ortsprf. bercksichtigen und Mainz auf 3, weil die nur 1.-3. bercksichtigen; der Rest ist Wrzburg, Ulm und Regensburg ohne Prf.) werten den TMS mit, auf den ich mich vorbereiten und ihn nchstes Jahr dann absolvieren werde. Viele fallen halt raus, weil sie auch die 1.Ortsprf. verlangen. Hab ja auch noch keine Ausbildung und WZ, keine besonderen Vorteile usw., die mir was bringen knnten, weshalb ich voll auf nen guten Schnitt und TMS setzen muss. Was sagt ihr dazu? Hab ichs richtig gepeilt? :Big Grin:

----------


## twin2

Diese Frage lsst sich leider erst beantworten, wenn alle Fakten (also auch das Ergebnis vom TMS) auf dem Tisch liegen.
Es ist ja nicht sicher, ob du z.B. in Wrzburg berhaupt noch Zehntel-Bonus angerechnet bekommen wrdest, wenn Du z.B. "nur" unter den besten 25 % bist und dort also an einem Bonus (1-Zehntel-Bonus) vorbeigerauscht bist. Dafr wrdest du in Regensburg aber noch immer einen 4 Zehntel-Bonus einsacken.

EDIT: Und Heidelberg auf die Liste zu setzen macht nur einen Sinn, wenn der TMS absolut top ist, sonst httest du eine Chance vertan.

Auerdem war es letztes Jahr z.B. mit deiner (erhofften Konstelation) noch leicht in Mnchen unterzukommen. Aber wie gesagt, all das ist ohne genaue vorhandenen Fakten nicht wirklich zu sagen. Immerhin sind es doppelt so viele Leute, die kaum oder gar keinen Bonus aus dem TMS erzielen, im Vergleich zu denen, die einen guten Bonus rausholen.

----------


## Reisende95

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe dieses Jahr im Mrz mein Abi mit 1,4 in Rheiland Pfalz gemacht. Ich mchte zum SS15 nach einem 9monatigen Auslandsaufenthalt beginnen, Humanmedizin zu studieren. Denkt ihr ich habe (leider ohne TMS) Chancen, bei einer Uni angenommen zu werden?

Vielen Dank fr eure Hilfe!

----------


## twin2

Hallo Reisende 95,

hier sind die Auswahlgrenzen vom letzten SoSe 
http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=4361


Da wre es leider mit 1,4 nicht so rosig gewesen. Fr die mit "H" gekennzeichneten Unis mut du direkt auf die jeweiligen Uni-Seiten gehen, evtl. stehen da genauer die Auswahlgrenzen. Bei Mnster und Tbingen knnte ich mir vorstellen, dass eine 1,4 ebenfalls nicht gereicht hat. Evtl. wre Gieen wegen deren Verrechnung fr bestimmte Fcher eine Lsung fr Dich. Da solltest du mal drberrechnen.

----------


## Reisende95

Ja die Tabellen hatte ich mir schon mal angesehen... Ich setze momentan meine Hoffnungen auf Gttingen. Ich wei aber nicht wie realistisch es da ist mit 1,4 nach einem Vorstellungsgesprch noch genommen zu werden...

----------


## anna1708

> Ich mchte zum SS15 nach einem 9monatigen Auslandsaufenthalt beginnen, Humanmedizin zu studieren


ich hasse es zwar selbst, wenn mich foren-mongos darauf aufmerksam machen, aber dies hier ist das zahnmedizin-forum. im humani-forum kann man dir wahrscheinlich viel besser weiterhelfen. viel glck bei deiner bewerbung!

----------


## Reisende95

Ups, das tut mir echt leid, hab ich gar nicht bemerkt! Danke!

----------


## Zahnis

Hallo!

Ich habe aktuell 7 wartesemester gesammelt und letztes Jahr meine Ausbildung zur ZFA beendet.
Abi 2011, DN 2,9 

Was meint ihr wie stehen die Chancen fr ZM?
Sozialkriterium evtl. 3 ...ansonsten 5
Am liebsten Erlangen, aber setze jedes mal den berhmten "Haken" um berhaupt erstmal einen Platz zu bekommen.  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Hmm schon mal nen Blick auf hochschulstart geworfen? Mit 2,9 und 7 WS  kommste nirgendwo rein. Du wirst leider die volle Wartezeit absitzen mssen.

----------


## anna1708

> Mit 2,9 und 7 WS kommste nirgendwo rein. Du wirst leider die volle Wartezeit absitzen mssen.


ich hoffe nur, das war dir vorher klar, Zahnis und deine frage war nur etwas unglcklich formuliert... aber die zeit geht auch vorbei.

----------


## Zahnis

das stimmt allerdings...klar war es mir natrlich...denke ich nutze die Zeit bis dahin relativ gut. Arbeite weiterhin als ausgelernte ZFA in der Praxis. Jedoch wollte ich mit meiner Frage ein ungefhres feedback bekommen wann ein Studienplatz realistisch ist.

Ich denke mir :  „Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg.“ ...warum sollte man etwas anderes beginnen, wenn man weiss, dass es nicht dein Traumjob sein wird!

Noch jemand dabei der bereits lnger wartet?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Jedoch wollte ich mit meiner Frage ein ungefhres feedback bekommen wann ein Studienplatz realistisch ist.


Da die Zahl der Wartesemester aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nicht sinken wird, kannste dir das ja ausrechnen..ein bisschen musst du also noch.  :Keks:

----------


## anna1708

> Jedoch wollte ich mit meiner Frage ein ungefhres feedback bekommen wann ein Studienplatz realistisch ist.


7 wartesemester waren es bei dir, ne? also momentan stehen wir bei min. 12. demnach wirst du dich noch 3 jahre gedulden mssen. 
geht auch vorbei  :hmmm...:

----------


## Gingiva

"Noch jemand dabei der bereits lnger wartet?"

Ich warte schon eine halbe Ewigkeit!!! :-O
Habe zum WS 15/16 endlich die bis jetzt erforderten Wartesemester von 12 rum mit ner Abinote von 2,4...und hoffe dass es endlich klappt!!!! -.- 

Habe die Wartezeit auch "ganz gut" rumgekriegt... 
Bin Krankenschwester, arbeite auf ITS und werde ab Mrz ein Vorbereitungskurs frs Medizin-/ Zahnmedizinstudium absolvieren. 
Eine gute berbrckung und Vorbereitung fr alle die, die schon lange aus der Schule raus sind, finde ich !!!

Und du hast Recht ! Wenn man etwas wirklich will sollte man dafr kmpfen und "warten"!  :Grinnnss!:  
Also noch viel Mut und Kraft fr die nchsten Jahre !!

----------


## jan_mediklin

> Mrz ein Vorbereitungskurs frs Medizin-/ Zahnmedizinstudium absolvieren.


Hi. Kannst du sagen, was in diesem Vorbereitungskurs vermittelt wird? Ist das ein Auffrischen von Schulwissen oder eine Einfhrung in medizinische Fcher? In jedem Fall sicher nicht verkehrt, denke ich. Vor allem, um sich auch mal wieder an den Wechsel von der eher praktischen Ttigkeit zum (Kopf-)Studium zu gewhnen.

----------


## Gingiva

> Hi. Kannst du sagen, was in diesem Vorbereitungskurs vermittelt wird? Ist das ein Auffrischen von Schulwissen oder eine Einfhrung in medizinische Fcher? In jedem Fall sicher nicht verkehrt, denke ich. Vor allem, um sich auch mal wieder an den Wechsel von der eher praktischen Ttigkeit zum (Kopf-)Studium zu gewhnen.


Genau. Es wird das Schulwissen in Chemie, Physik und Biologie aufgefrischt sowie in Fchern wie Anatomie, Physiologie, Biochemie, medical English sowie den oben genannten Fchern eingefhrt!Ausserdem werden Praktika im Labor durchgefhrt. 
Bietet sich meiner Meinung gut an wenn man lange aus der Schule raus ist, wie ich und wie du schon sagst, man sich langsam wieder ans Lernen gewhnen muss!!!

----------


## twinkixx

hi, habe einen abischnitt von 1,9 und habe vor dieses jahr den tms zu machen. so aus den erfahrungen her, welchen prozentrang bentige ich um einen platz zu bekommen zum WS ?
habe keine wartesemester

----------


## twin2

-----

----------


## anna1708

> habe keine wartesemester


das spielt im zusammenhang mit der bewerbung und dem tms keine rolle. ich habe wartesemester auch lange zeit als art bonus missverstanden, aber das ist eine vllig eigenstndige quote.
in welchem ausma du deine abinote durch den tms verbessern kannst, msstet du auf der seite von der stiftung fr hochschulzulassung erfahren. dort, wo die einzelnen bewerbungsverfahren der unis erlutert werden. 
in ulm war es z,b, mal so (vielleicht auch immer noch), dass es eine staffelung gab: wenn du zu den besten 20 % gehrtest, gab es 0,6 punkte bonus auf die abinote usw.
viel erfolg!

----------


## twinkixx

hast du den tms bereits gemacht? wenn ja, wie sehr hast du dich darauf vorbereitet?
wieviele stunden am tag etc..

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> hast du den tms bereits gemacht? wenn ja, wie sehr hast du dich darauf vorbereitet?
> wieviele stunden am tag etc..


Ich kann dir da nur die Lektre folgender Threads empfehlen:

http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showthread.php?t=82580
http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showthread.php?t=87990

----------


## anna1708

ich hab den tms gemacht und ich hab mich auch recht intensiv drauf vorbereitet. also ich bin mehrmals die bungsbcher durchgegangen, hab auch so ein paar konzentrationsbungen gemacht. ich hatte allerdings auch die wochen vor dem tms frei und konnte mich dann darauf konzentrieren. hat sich auch gelohnt, war unter den besten 10 %  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## asliakyol90

Hallo,
ich htte einmal so eine generelle Frage zum Sozialkriterium 3. Ich habe einen Job und wollte aber gerne wissen wie man denn Angestellt sein muss? Aushilfe, Studentische Aushilfe oder doch Teil-bzw Vollzeit?
Ich finanziere mich ja schon seit einiger Zeit selber und wrde aber gerne Klarheit haben. Denn wenn ich bei der HSS anrufe bekomme ich nicht immer genaue Antworten..
Ahja es geht bei mir um einen Pharmazie Studienplatz, habe auch schon 4 Wartesemester, theoretisch msste es mit dem SK3 ja dann klappen..
Ich danke jetzt schon fr jede hilfreiche Antwort.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Hallo,
> ich htte einmal so eine generelle Frage zum Sozialkriterium 3. Ich habe einen Job und wollte aber gerne wissen wie man denn Angestellt sein muss? Aushilfe, Studentische Aushilfe oder doch Teil-bzw Vollzeit?
> Ich finanziere mich ja schon seit einiger Zeit selber und wrde aber gerne Klarheit haben. Denn wenn ich bei der HSS anrufe bekomme ich nicht immer genaue Antworten..
> Ahja es geht bei mir um einen Pharmazie Studienplatz, habe auch schon 4 Wartesemester, theoretisch msste es mit dem SK3 ja dann klappen..
> Ich danke jetzt schon fr jede hilfreiche Antwort.


http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.p...hilfe833#c3616

Das schreibt HSS.de dazu. Also ber die Art der Anstellung wird ja nichts gesagt, sie muss nur unbefristet und ungekndigt sein.
Hier wird das ganze Thema auch nochmal ausfhrlich diskutiert:
http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showthread.php?t=56220

----------


## Zahnis

Du hast ein Schnitt von 2,4 und hast dich fr Zahnmedizin deutschlandweit beworben, und so lange gewartet??

----------


## Zahnis

Gingiva?

----------


## ehem-user-19-08-2021-1408

Mal interesseshalber wegen MKG-Facharzt

Studiumbeginn WS 15/16 (Medizin erst Herbst 2015 fertig)
Chancen mit Abi 1,4 aus dem Jahr 2009?

Studiumbeginn SS 16
Chancen mit Staatsexamen Note 2

Kann man sich mit solchen Noten die Uni frei aussuchen in Deutschland?

----------


## Grzzly

1,8 Schnitt: 1,8
Leistungskruse: Mathe,English, Sozialkunde
Mndliches Abiturfach: Physik
Als Grundkurs: Chemie,Physik
Mathe hatte ich als Ergebniss: 11,11,11,13 und 13 im Abi
Physik: 13,13,13,14
Chemie: 11,13,13,12
Kein Biologie
Deutsch scheint an manchen Unis wie Jena auch relevant zu sein ab dem Wss15/16
12,12,12,13

Hab natrlich schon das http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=4627 ausgecheckt :P
Mit nem ordentlichen TMS sieht Mainz gut aus, fnd ich auch gut da wohn ich.

Mich interessieren aber die Unis wo es auf Hochschulstart nicht einsehbar ist; Dresden hab ich was von 2.0 gelesen, Mnster finde ich fast nichts, ist aber ne schne Stadt :P und wie stehts es mit Gieen? Seht ihr Chancen in Berlin?

Ich denke mal dass ich bei den Nawi Tests gut abschneiden wrde, da mein Wissen in den Bereich relativ gut- sehr gut ist da mein Vater Naturwissenschaftlicher ist und ich auch sonst meist in den Kursen der Beste(was aber nichts heien muss ich wei..). TMS mach ich erst nchstes Jahr wrde aber lieber schon frher anfangen zu studieren :P

----------


## baugruen

> Mal interesseshalber wegen MKG-Facharzt
> 
> Studiumbeginn WS 15/16 (Medizin erst Herbst 2015 fertig)
> Chancen mit Abi 1,4 aus dem Jahr 2009?
> 
> Studiumbeginn SS 16
> Chancen mit Staatsexamen Note 2
> 
> Kann man sich mit solchen Noten die Uni frei aussuchen in Deutschland?


hey, ich denke schon, dass man sich die uni frei aussuchen kann. bzw. du  bewirbst dich ja ber die zweit-studienbewerber-quote. ich wrde jetzt mal mutmaen, dass die chancen fr dich nicht schlecht sind. ich habe jedenfalls noch nie von einem mkg-ler bei uns (die alle auch hm hier studiert haben), gehrt, dass es probleme mit dem platz gab.

----------


## ehem-user-19-08-2021-1408

Danke dir.
Ja, habe von vielen MKGlern bei uns in Mnchen gehrt, dass diese schon im klinischen Abschnitt mit Zahnmedizin begonnen haben. Da zhlt aber die Abi Note und da kann es schwierig werden (heute hat gefhlt jeder ein 1,0 Abi).

Wenn es aber ber die Zweitstudienregel so einfach geht, dann wohl lieber:
1) Teilzeitstelle suchen
2) und dann dort an der gleichen Uni fr ZM bewerben

----------


## diggi03

hey leute,
ich werde voraussichtlich dieses Jahr mein Abi machen mit ca. 1,9. Wie gro wre meine Chance, dass ich einen Studiumplatz in Phamarzie an der FU Berlin bekomme? Da wird ja beim Auswahlverfahren 52% der DN, 28% des Testes und 20% der Einzelnoten zusammengerechnet und daraus eine Hierachie erstellt. 
Nun finde ich nirgendswo die Ergebnisse des Auswahlverfahrens aus den letzten Jahren..  Auerdem verstehe ich nicht, wie sich diese Einzelnoten errechnen lassen.. 
Kann mir jemand da bitte weiter helfen?  :Frown:

----------


## twin2

Momentan bist du bei "Zahnis vor dem Studium". Du willst doch aber Pharmazie studieren, da gibt es bestimmt auch ein gesonderter Thread fr.

----------


## EVT

> Mal interesseshalber wegen MKG-Facharzt
> 
> Studiumbeginn WS 15/16 (Medizin erst Herbst 2015 fertig)
> Chancen mit Abi 1,4 aus dem Jahr 2009?
> 
> Studiumbeginn SS 16
> Chancen mit Staatsexamen Note 2
> 
> Kann man sich mit solchen Noten die Uni frei aussuchen in Deutschland?


Bisher htte es fr das Zweitstudium immer gereicht, aber es ist krass angestiegen, wie man bei HSS sehen kann..
Mit 1.4 hast du an den allermeisten Unis sehr gute Chancen. Hast du den TMS gemacht?`

----------


## EVT

> Hab natrlich schon das http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=4627 ausgecheckt :P
> Mit nem ordentlichen TMS sieht Mainz gut aus, fnd ich auch gut da wohn ich.
> 
> Mich interessieren aber die Unis wo es auf Hochschulstart nicht einsehbar ist; Dresden hab ich was von 2.0 gelesen, Mnster finde ich fast nichts, ist aber ne schne Stadt :P und wie stehts es mit Gieen? Seht ihr Chancen in Berlin?


Mit 1.8 wird es in Mnster selbst zum SS knapp. Bis wohin Berlin eingeladen hat, steht auf deren Homepage.
Fr Gieen musst du deine Punkte ausrechnen. Da ndern sie aber, zumindest fr HM, jetzt die Formel etwas.

----------


## Grzzly

> Mit 1.8 wird es in Mnster selbst zum SS knapp. Bis wohin Berlin eingeladen hat, steht auf deren Homepage.
> Fr Gieen musst du deine Punkte ausrechnen. Da ndern sie aber, zumindest fr HM, jetzt die Formel etwas.


OK vielen dank :P wo hast du die Informationen ber Mnster her?

----------


## ehem-user-19-08-2021-1408

> Bisher htte es fr das Zweitstudium immer gereicht, aber es ist krass angestiegen, wie man bei HSS sehen kann..
> Mit 1.4 hast du an den allermeisten Unis sehr gute Chancen. Hast du den TMS gemacht?`


Hi,
nein, keinen TMS - viel zu viel Stress gerade im PJ  :Big Grin: 

Da ich mir MKG berlege, wollte ich eben nur eine Einschtzung haben, ob es besser ist sich noch so frh wie mglich ber das Abitur oder nach dem medizinischen Staatsexamen mit der Stex-Note zu bewerben.

Sobald man ja approbiert ist, kann man sich ja nicht mehr mit dem Abitur bewerben?

----------


## ehem-user-19-08-2021-1408

-----------

----------


## EVT

> OK vielen dank :P wo hast du die Informationen ber Mnster her?


Steht im medicampus, die Internetseite der med. Fakultt.

----------


## EVT

> Da ich mir MKG berlege, wollte ich eben nur eine Einschtzung haben, ob es besser ist sich noch so frh wie mglich ber das Abitur oder nach dem medizinischen Staatsexamen mit der Stex-Note zu bewerben.
> 
> Sobald man ja approbiert ist, kann man sich ja nicht mehr mit dem Abitur bewerben?


Irgendwann bist du ja Zweitstudent, ich wei nicht, ob erst mit der Approbation oder schon direkt nach dem Examen. Musst du nachgucken. 
Du kannst ja jetzt gucken, an welche Uni du willst und was da gnstiger wre, Zweitstudium oder mit dem Abi bewerben.

----------


## Gingiva

> Du hast ein Schnitt von 2,4 und hast dich fr Zahnmedizin deutschlandweit beworben, und so lange gewartet??


Hey Zahnis,
Jaaa ich habe ein Abi von 2,4 und habe im ws 15/16 jetzt endlich 12 wartesemester um... hoooofffeee dass es endlich klappt und die wartesemester bei 12 sowie die DN bei ber 2,5 bleiben :-/
Ja hab mich die letzten Jahre jedes Semester beworben und immer absagen erhalten egal welches Auswahlverfahren! :grrrr....:  
Wieso fragst du?!

----------


## Gingiva

Und ja...deutschlandweit beworben!!!!

----------


## DoctorJones

-Abitur von 2,0
-in der Ausbildung zum Rettungsassistenten
-plane TMS zu machen.

Habe 2014 Abitur gemacht, deswegen 1 WS

Wie stehen meine Chancen mit 2,0+Ausbildung+Test?  :Smilie: 

Vielen lieben Dank im Vorraus!  :Smilie:

----------


## Grzzly

kommt auf den test an

----------


## Grzzly

Ich such jetzt schon die ganze Zeit die Ergebniss von Frankfurt letztes Jahr, das adh hat sich verndert, aber mich wrden trotzdem mal die Ergebnisse interessieren...

----------


## jan_mediklin

> Habe 2014 Abitur gemacht, deswegen 1 WS


Das bringt dir im Moment leider noch gar nichts.
Ich denke auch, mach einen mglichst guten Test und bewirb dich dann bei den "richtigen" unis. Prognosen sind immer schwer, aber ich wrde sagen, es ist nicht aussichtslos. Hast du einen "Plan B"?

----------


## DoctorJones

Danke Jan, fr deine Antwort!

Mein Plan B ist, ber die Wartezeit reinzukommen, Plan C ist etwas in Richtung Lehramt oder Gesundheitskonomie, aber wer will schon sein Leben beruflich mit Plan C verbringen? ... :/

----------


## anna1708

um mal frh am morgen philosophisch zu werden: manchmal stellt sich der ursprngliche plan c als viel besser heraus als plan a...
ging mir jedenfalls schon fter so, aber vorher htte ich das auch nie gedacht  :Grinnnss!: 
auf jeden fall ist dein motto "wartezeit - partyzeit" gar nicht mal verkehrt  :hmmm...:

----------


## DoctorJones

Ja, das kann natrlich auch sein...ich schaue trotzdem mal, ob ich nicht eventuell doch noch Plan A erfllt kriege..  :Big Grin: 
Und ja, hilft ja alles nichts, man macht halt das beste draus  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## DoctorJones

Ja, das kann natrlich auch sein...ich schaue trotzdem mal, ob ich nicht eventuell doch noch Plan A erfllt kriege..  :Big Grin: 
Und ja, hilft ja alles nichts, man macht halt das beste draus  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## EVT

Was wre mit Ausland oder Privatunis?

----------


## Lauriereu

Hallo ihr Lieben,

Ich mache dieses Jahr mein Abitur mir wahrscheinlich 1,9 / 2,0 wie stehen meine Chancen und wie lange muss ich warten? Kann es wirklich sein dass man mit dem Schnitt 12 wartesemester warten muss bis man einen Studienplatz bekommt ? Verstehe da die Erluterungen  von Hochschulstart nicht ganz.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Kann sogar sein dass du 14 Semester warten musst, so wie es aktuell aussieht.

----------


## Lauriereu

Das ist ja heftig... Danke fr die schnelle Antwort  :Smilie:

----------


## Lauriereu

Habe ich bessere Chancen wenn ich mich an nicht so beliebte Unis bewerbe ? :Smilie:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Du kannst deine Chancen sehr einfach selber heraus finden, in dem du ein bisschen hier im Forum liest  :hmmm...:

----------


## EVT

Willst du denn Human- oder Zahnmedizin machen? Hier ist ja der Zahni-Thread.

Bei ZM sind es im Moment 12 Wartesemester bei einem Schnitt von 3.2.

ber den TMS und Ham-Nat kann du aber auch noch mit 2.0 reinkommen, ZM ist etwas leichter als HM.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Argh, ich hab bei der Antwort auch mal wieder verpeilt dass ich im Zahni-Forum bin. Sorry!

----------


## Zahnis

> Hey Zahnis,
> Jaaa ich habe ein Abi von 2,4 und habe im ws 15/16 jetzt endlich 12 wartesemester um... hoooofffeee dass es endlich klappt und die wartesemester bei 12 sowie die DN bei ber 2,5 bleiben :-/
> Ja hab mich die letzten Jahre jedes Semester beworben und immer absagen erhalten egal welches Auswahlverfahren! 
> Wieso fragst du?!


Darf ich fragen wie es bei dir aktuell aussieht? Hab mal wieder eine Absage und die Nachricht ber 12 Semester Wartezeit und Schnitt von 1,9 ist wirklich erschreckend...wo soll das noch enden..?

----------


## Gingiva

> Darf ich fragen wie es bei dir aktuell aussieht? Hab mal wieder eine Absage und die Nachricht ber 12 Semester Wartezeit und Schnitt von 1,9 ist wirklich erschreckend...wo soll das noch enden..?


Hey zahnis!
Ich habe mich dieses Jahr zum ss nicht beworben, da nur "westunis" zur Auswahl stehen, ich jedoch Heimatnah bleiben mchte!
Wie sieht es bei dir aus?!wieviel wartesemester hast du um?
Du meinst es sind 11 ws und 1,9, so war es zumindest jetzt zum ss!
Ich denke und hoffe dass die wartesemester zum ws wieder auf 12 steigen, die DN jedoch auf 2,... sinkt. 

Wo das noch hinfhrt ??? Irgendwann bricht das gesamte Gesundheitssystem zusammen!
Es kann mir keiner erzhlen, dass nur ein Mensch mit sehr gutem Abi ein guter Arzt werden kann!!!-dann wren all unsere heutzutage lteren rzte schlechte rzte! Des weiteren kann mir ebenfalls keiner erzhlen dass ein Ingenieursstudium (mit Zulassung nc's 2,...) einfacher ist als ein Medizin- bzw. Zahnmedizinstudium! 
Dieses Auswahlverfahren ist fr mich dringend reformierungswrdig! Es kann nicht sein dass ein lernwilliger, junger und medizinerfahrener Mensch 6-7 Jahre lang auf sein Wunschstudium warten MUSS!! 

ARMES DEUTSCHLAND!

----------


## twin2

> Es kann mir keiner erzhlen, dass nur ein Mensch mit sehr gutem Abi ein guter Arzt werden kann!!!-dann wren all unsere heutzutage lteren rzte schlechte rzte! Des weiteren kann mir ebenfalls keiner erzhlen dass ein Ingenieursstudium (mit Zulassung nc's 2,...) einfacher ist als ein Medizin- bzw. Zahnmedizinstudium! 
> Dieses Auswahlverfahren ist fr mich dringend reformierungswrdig! Es kann nicht sein dass ein lernwilliger, junger und medizinerfahrener Mensch 6-7 Jahre lang auf sein Wunschstudium warten MUSS!! 
> 
> ARMES DEUTSCHLAND!



OT
Gehrt nicht wirklich hier her, allerdings sind deine Worte doch etwas zu verbittert. (Besonders das arme Deutschland)

Doch, ein Ing.-Studium ist laut meinem Vater (selbst Dipl-Ing.) ggf. einfacher. Siehe z.B. Vergleich Physik-Klausur. Im Medizin-Studium ist es viel Masse. Ebenso die Masse in Chemie verglichen mit dem Lehramtstudium eines Chemie-Lehrers etc.

Natrlich haben vor 50 Jahren viele mit einem 2,xx oder gar 3,x Abitur Medizin studiert. Oftmals hatte der Abitur-Beste eines Jahrgangs "nur" eine 2,0 im Abitur. Jedenfalls war das hier in der Gegend laut eines befreundeten Arztes so.

Diese Abi-Noten sind m.M. aber nicht vergleichbar mit den jetzigen Abi-Noten. Das liegt alleine schon daran, dass die Noten einfach besser geworden sind. Sicherlich spielt hier der Flei der Abiturienten aber auch die Vergabepraxis von der Note 1 vor 50 Jahren eine Rolle.
Auerdem gab es frher auch kein Punktesystem (bis 15 Punkte wie z.B. in Ba-W) und die Regeln des Abiturs waren einfach anders. Kein Punktesammeln ber 2 Jahre etc, .......   Auerdem gab es prozentual gar nicht so viele Abiturienten ......

Glaube mir, das Gesundheitssystem (wird wie in deiner Prognose) sicherlich nicht zusammenfallen. :peng: 

Das Vergabeverfahren ist ja schon sehr gut reformiert. Es zhlen auch Ausbildung etc. mit, was frher undenkbar gewesen wre.
Also nicht nur schimpfen, sondern ggf. vergleichen.

Ich gebe dir aber vollkommen recht, dass nicht jeder mit einem sehr guten Abitur-Durchschnitt automatisch ein guter Arzt werden muss.

----------


## Gingiva

> OT
> Gehrt nicht wirklich hier her, allerdings sind deine Worte doch etwas zu verbittert. (Besonders das arme Deutschland)
> 
> Doch, ein Ing.-Studium ist laut meinem Vater (selbst Dipl-Ing.) ggf. einfacher. Siehe z.B. Vergleich Physik-Klausur. Im Medizin-Studium ist es viel Masse. Ebenso die Masse in Chemie verglichen mit dem Lehramtstudium eines Chemie-Lehrers etc.
> 
> Natrlich haben vor 50 Jahren viele mit einem 2,xx oder gar 3,x Abitur Medizin studiert. Oftmals hatte der Abitur-Beste eines Jahrgangs "nur" eine 2,0 im Abitur. Jedenfalls war das hier in der Gegend laut eines befreundeten Arztes so.
> 
> Diese Abi-Noten sind m.M. aber nicht vergleichbar mit den jetzigen Abi-Noten. Das liegt alleine schon daran, dass die Noten einfach besser geworden sind. Sicherlich spielt hier der Flei der Abiturienten aber auch die Vergabepraxis von der Note 1 vor 50 Jahren eine Rolle.
> Auerdem gab es frher auch kein Punktesystem (bis 15 Punkte wie z.B. in Ba-W) und die Regeln des Abiturs waren einfach anders. Kein Punktesammeln ber 2 Jahre etc, .......   Auerdem gab es prozentual gar nicht so viele Abiturienten ......
> ...


Naja...knnen wir jetzt streiten oder nicht! Mein Mann ist Ingenieur...habe auerdem familir und beruflich mit vielen rzten und Lehrern zu tun...was man dort mitbekommt zeigt mir ein anderes Bild... Aber das gehrt hier nicht hin, da geb ich dir recht! 

Ausbildungen zhlen jedoch auch nur wenn man die Vorauswahl schafft! Und diese ist auch hufig an ein festen nc gebunden! -Macht fr mich dann auch kein Sinn!

----------


## baugruen

na ja, ob medizin und ing-studiengnge jetzt so leicht miteinander zu vergleichen sind...
ich finde auch, in medizin (und vorklinik der zahnmedizin) macht vor allem die masse das problem. vor besondere intellektuelle herausforderungen fhlte ich mich jetzt nicht gestellt; es lief eben immer auf das stumpfe auswendiglernen hinaus.

zu deiner verbitterung ber die vergabe: alles verstndlich. ein guter schler wird nicht automatisch ein guter arzt. das vergabeverfahren scheint gerade fr die, die nicht angenommen werden, unfair, gerade weil die ja oft auch ein sehr gutes abi haben. 
man sollte es ndern ja, aber inwieweit? soll die abi-note gar keine rolle mehr spielen oder anderen kriterien untergeordnet werden? aber welchen? wie willst du einen 18-jhrigen einschtzen, ob er mal ein guter arzt wird? und berhaupt, was ist berhaupt ein "guter" arzt? fragen ber fragen, alles nicht so einfach.

----------


## Gingiva

> na ja, ob medizin und ing-studiengnge jetzt so leicht miteinander zu vergleichen sind...
> ich finde auch, in medizin (und vorklinik der zahnmedizin) macht vor allem die masse das problem. vor besondere intellektuelle herausforderungen fhlte ich mich jetzt nicht gestellt; es lief eben immer auf das stumpfe auswendiglernen hinaus.
> 
> zu deiner verbitterung ber die vergabe: alles verstndlich. ein guter schler wird nicht automatisch ein guter arzt. das vergabeverfahren scheint gerade fr die, die nicht angenommen werden, unfair, gerade weil die ja oft auch ein sehr gutes abi haben. 
> man sollte es ndern ja, aber inwieweit? soll die abi-note gar keine rolle mehr spielen oder anderen kriterien untergeordnet werden? aber welchen? wie willst du einen 18-jhrigen einschtzen, ob er mal ein guter arzt wird? und berhaupt, was ist berhaupt ein "guter" arzt? fragen ber fragen, alles nicht so einfach.


Richtig!!alles nicht so einfach!!! :hmmm...: 
Andere Lnde knnten da jedoch Vorbilder sein, zwecks Aufnahmemodalitten.
Man knnte auch Vorbereitungskurse im praktisch/ theoretischen anbieten...um schonmal mal vorzusortieren...viele studieren auch nur Medizin des Prestige willens, um Arzt zu sein oder "Menschen helfen" zu wollen und merken vllt. erst spter was alles von einem abverlangt wird! 
Aber das alles ist ein kompliziertes und komplexes Thema..wie du schon sagtest  :hmmm...:

----------


## EVT

Du scheinst den NC nicht verstanden zu haben. Das wird nicht von den Unis festgesetzt, sondern ergibt sich allein aus Angebot und Nachfrage und hat nichts mit der Schwierigkeit des Studiums zu tun.

Welche anderen Lnder meinst du denn? Spontan fllt mir nur sterreich ein, wo das Abi unwichtig ist, dafr ein Test.
Woanders gibt es keine Wartezeit. 

Der Rest sind unbelegbare Vorurteile.

----------


## abi14letsgo

Hallo zusammen,

Habe ein Abi von 1,6 (2014 erworben), mit guter Vorbereitung auf den HamNat knnte es zum WS in Hamburg klappen, oder?

Wrdet ihr mir ansonsten auch raten Unis, die (ausschlielich) ber die DN auswhlen im AdH zu setzten, nur Kiel war ja letztes WS noch bei 1,7 und alle anderen bei 1,6 ... d.h. es knnte eng werden, sehe ich das richtig?

Vielen Dank und viele Gre!
Und natrlich frohe Ostern um das nicht zu vergessen...  :Smilie:

----------


## EVT

Machst du den TMS?
ber den Ham-Nat ist es auf jeden Fall eine Mglichkeit. Auf die anderen OP wrde ich dann die anderen Unis setzen, vielleicht sinkt der NC ja oder du hast bei 1.6 Glck.

----------


## abi14letsgo

Oh entschuldige, ich hatte vergessen zu erwhnen, dass ich den TMS leider schon letztes Jahr krftig versiebt habe (sowas verdrngt man gerne mal)!  :Big Grin: 

Ja, das mit dem HamNat werde ich auf jeden Fall probieren, und hoffen wir mal, dass ich im Zweifelsfall Glck habe... wre zukunftstechnisch ganz schn! ;) 
Vielen Dank fr die schnelle und kompetente Antwort!

----------


## Grzzly

gibt es ausbildungen die man mit abi in 2 jahren machen kann. vor allem zahntechniker?

----------


## anna1708

> gibt es ausbildungen die man mit abi in 2 jahren machen kann. vor allem zahntechniker?


unter umstnden kann die ausbildung zum/zur ZMF auch auf zwei jahre verkrzt werden. wre das was fr dich?

----------


## Grzzly

> unter umstnden kann die ausbildung zum/zur ZMF auch auf zwei jahre verkrzt werden. wre das was fr dich?


nicht wirklich, ich denke zahntechniker liegt mir eher

----------


## McDbel

@Grzzly: Was willst Du denn jetzt eigentlich studieren? Zahnmedizin oder Humanmedizin? Im Ungarn-Forum klingt es eher nach Humanmed., oder wie jetzt?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Pawo91

> unter umstnden kann die ausbildung zum/zur ZMF auch auf zwei jahre verkrzt werden. wre das was fr dich?


Also die Zahntechnikerausbildung kann man meines Wissens nicht verkrzen und die geht sogar min. 3,5 Jahre (zumindest in meiner Umgebung). Die Ausbildung zur/zum ZFA kann man unter Umstnden sogar auf 1,5 Jahre verkrzen. Leider bringt das an den meisten Unis nichts und manchmal sogar Nachteile, da die Halbjahre der Ausbildung gezhlt werden :/

----------


## Grzzly

> Also die Zahntechnikerausbildung kann man meines Wissens nicht verkrzen und die geht sogar min. 3,5 Jahre (zumindest in meiner Umgebung). Die Ausbildung zur/zum ZFA kann man unter Umstnden sogar auf 1,5 Jahre verkrzen. Leider bringt das an den meisten Unis nichts und manchmal sogar Nachteile, da die Halbjahre der Ausbildung gezhlt werden :/


aber online steht man kanns verkrzen

----------


## zahnstein24

> da die Halbjahre der Ausbildung gezhlt werden :/


wo werden die gezhlt? meinst du, dass die als bonus-punte umgerechnet werden oder wie?

----------


## Pawo91

Ja, genau.

----------


## Erdbeermond

In Tbingen werden auch Halbjahr gewertet. Pro Halbjahr 0,1

----------


## baugruen

knnte es bei dieser regelung nicht auch sein, dass man zwar seine ausbildung verkrzt, aber damit weniger bonuspunkte sammelt und man einen nachteil hat? also z.b. ich mach die verkrzte ausbildung, verbessere meinen schnitt somit auf z.b. 1,5. nc ist aber 1,4. somit hnge ich wahrscheinlich bis zum ende der wartesemesterzeit in der luft. wenn ich die komplette ausbildung gemacht htte, htte ich zwar ein jahr lnger ausbildung gemacht, aber mehr bonuspunkte und wrde wahrscheinlich frher den platz bekommen...
korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege

----------


## jan_mediklin

Ist eine ABGESCHLOSSENE Ausbildung nicht grundstzlich hherwertig im Sinne der SfH, als noch so viele Halbjahre einer irgendeiner nicht abgeschlossenen Ausbildung?
Nur so wrde das fr mich Sinn ergeben.

----------


## Pawo91

> knnte es bei dieser regelung nicht auch sein, dass man zwar seine ausbildung verkrzt, aber damit weniger bonuspunkte sammelt und man einen nachteil hat? also z.b. ich mach die verkrzte ausbildung, verbessere meinen schnitt somit auf z.b. 1,5. nc ist aber 1,4. somit hnge ich wahrscheinlich bis zum ende der wartesemesterzeit in der luft. wenn ich die komplette ausbildung gemacht htte, htte ich zwar ein jahr lnger ausbildung gemacht, aber mehr bonuspunkte und wrde wahrscheinlich frher den platz bekommen...
> korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege


Genau so ist es, sage ich ja. Habe durch das Verkrzen an manchen Unis Nachteile.  Und ob man die Ausbildung mit 1,0 oder 4,0 bestanden hat, interessiert leider auch niemanden  :Frown:

----------


## jan_mediklin

oh mann... das klingt ja mal wieder sehr durchdacht...
meiner Meinung nach msste es so sein, dass die abgeschlossene Ausbildung z.B. generell 0,5 Bonus bringt, aber du nicht unbegrenzt Bonus sammeln kannst, wenn du einfach lnger eine Ausbildung machst. Man msste das also deckeln, z.B. hchstens 0,3 auf die Note anrechenbar bei nicht abgeschlossener Ausbildung.
Wei jemand, ob man beliebig viele Ausbildungen einbringen kann? Also ich mach z.B. zwei jeweils zweijhrige Ausbildungen und bewerbe mich nach vier Jahren mit doppeltem Bonus und bin dann immer noch 2 Jahre frher dran, als jemand, der allein auf die Wartezeit setzt...?

----------


## Pawo91

Meistens ist es so,  dass man max. zB 0,5 Bonus bekommt. Man kann ja oft mehrere Bonuskriterien erfllen, ob allerdings zwei Ausbildungen auch doppelten Bonus geben, wei ich nicht. Einfach mal bei den Unis fragen. Welche Ausbildungen machst du?

----------


## jan_mediklin

ich mache gar keine, ich bin schon im Studium. Ich habe es mich eben nur gefragt, wie die Mglichkeiten sind. Im Nachhinein htte ich vielleicht auch Einiges anders gemacht; eben z.b. eine vernnftige Ausbildung und dann mit dem Bonus auf Humanmedizin beworben.
berhaupt finde ich, dass es gar nicht mal schlecht ist, vor dem Studium eine Ausbildung zu machen, wobei es nicht unbedingt etwas Medizinisches sein muss.

----------


## Grzzly

> oh mann... das klingt ja mal wieder sehr durchdacht...
> meiner Meinung nach msste es so sein, dass die abgeschlossene Ausbildung z.B. generell 0,5 Bonus bringt, aber du nicht unbegrenzt Bonus sammeln kannst, wenn du einfach lnger eine Ausbildung machst. Man msste das also deckeln, z.B. hchstens 0,3 auf die Note anrechenbar bei nicht abgeschlossener Ausbildung.
> Wei jemand, ob man beliebig viele Ausbildungen einbringen kann? Also ich mach z.B. zwei jeweils zweijhrige Ausbildungen und bewerbe mich nach vier Jahren mit doppeltem Bonus und bin dann immer noch 2 Jahre frher dran, als jemand, der allein auf die Wartezeit setzt...?


bekommt man irgendwo denn einen bonus auf eine nicht abgeschlossens ausbildung?

----------


## Inaktivittsatrophie

> bekommt man irgendwo denn einen bonus auf eine nicht abgeschlossens ausbildung?


Joa, bei einer Teilnahme am Auswahlverfahren der Hochschulen. Exemplarisch dazu ein Auszug der Uni Ulm:

Zuerst werden 50 Prozent der Studienpltze nach Abiturnote und Beruf vergeben. Die Auswahlnote wird ermittelt aus der Abiturdurchschnittsnote und einem Bonus von 
_
0,3 Notenpunkten fr eine zahnmedizinische, abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung,

0,2 Notenpunkten fr eine zahnmedizinische Berufsttigkeit von mindestens 2 Jahren,

0,1 Notenpunkten fr praktische Ttigkeiten (mindestens 6  zusammenhngende Monate) und auerschulische Leistungen, die ber die Eignung fr diesen Studiengang besonderen Aufschluss geben.
Bewerber knnen einen Bonus von maximal 0,3 Notenpunkten geltend machen. 
_

----------


## Grzzly

> Joa, bei einer Teilnahme am Auswahlverfahren der Hochschulen. Exemplarisch dazu ein Auszug der Uni Ulm:
> 
> Zuerst werden 50 Prozent der Studienpltze nach Abiturnote und Beruf vergeben. Die Auswahlnote wird ermittelt aus der Abiturdurchschnittsnote und einem Bonus von 
> _
> 0,3 Notenpunkten fr eine zahnmedizinische, abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung,
> 
> 0,2 Notenpunkten fr eine zahnmedizinische Berufsttigkeit von mindestens 2 Jahren,
> 
> 0,1 Notenpunkten fr praktische Ttigkeiten (mindestens 6  zusammenhngende Monate) und auerschulische Leistungen, die ber die Eignung fr diesen Studiengang besonderen Aufschluss geben.
> ...


aber ulm ist die einzige uni, der nc liegt dafr auch relativ hoch im adh

----------


## jan_mediklin

> 0,3 Notenpunkten fr eine zahnmedizinische, abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung,
> 
> 0,2 Notenpunkten fr eine zahnmedizinische Berufsttigkeit von mindestens 2 Jahren,
> 
> 0,1 Notenpunkten fr praktische Ttigkeiten (mindestens 6 zusammenhngende Monate) und auerschulische Leistungen, die ber die Eignung fr diesen Studiengang besonderen Aufschluss geben.
> Bewerber knnen einen Bonus von maximal 0,3 Notenpunkten geltend machen.


sind das die einzigen Bonus-Kriterien oder gibt es noch andere, wie nicht-zahnmedizin-bezogene Dinge? 
Demnach msst es in Ulm ja von Zahntechniker wimmeln, oder  :hmmm...:

----------


## cwenzel3

Hallo, 

ich bin gerade dabei zu berlegen, an welchen Unis ich mich bewerben soll, damit meine Chancen auf einen Studienplatz ber das AdH so gro wie mglich sind und wrde mich sehr ber Anregungen zu meinen berlegungen und generellen Tips freuen.

Da ich nur einen Abischnitt von 1,7 habe, allerdings in Mathe und Deutsch 12-14 Punkte in den letzten 4 Halbjahren, sowie 14 Punkte in beiden Abiprfungen erreicht habe, will ich mich an Unis bewerben, wo Einzelnoten bercksichtigt werden. 
Daher habe ich bis jetzt folgende Unis ausgewhlt: Jena, Gieen, Greifswald, Rostock, (Mnster). 
Was meint ihr, wie meine Chancen stehen? Hat jemand Erfahrung beim AdH bei einer dieser Hochschulen?

Noch eine besondere Frage zu GIEEN:
Die Uni hat ihr Auswahlverfahren gendert, sodass ab dem WS 2015/2016 viel Wert auf Mathe und Deutschnoten gelegt wird. Wenn ich mir die Auswahlgrenzen der letzten Semester anschaue, wrde ich dort locker reinkommen. Meint ihr, dass die Auswahlgrenze ungefhr so wie letztes Semester sein wird? Die letzten Semester wurden nach meinem Wissen die Noten in den Fchern Biologie, Physik, Deutsch, Englisch, Chemie zusammen gerechnet.

Liebe Gre
Clara

----------


## Grzzly

> Hallo, 
> 
> ich bin gerade dabei zu berlegen, an welchen Unis ich mich bewerben soll, damit meine Chancen auf einen Studienplatz ber das AdH so gro wie mglich sind und wrde mich sehr ber Anregungen zu meinen berlegungen und generellen Tips freuen.
> 
> Da ich nur einen Abischnitt von 1,7 habe, allerdings in Mathe und Deutsch 12-14 Punkte in den letzten 4 Halbjahren, sowie 14 Punkte in beiden Abiprfungen erreicht habe, will ich mich an Unis bewerben, wo Einzelnoten bercksichtigt werden. 
> Daher habe ich bis jetzt folgende Unis ausgewhlt: Jena, Gieen, Greifswald, Rostock, (Mnster). 
> Was meint ihr, wie meine Chancen stehen? Hat jemand Erfahrung beim AdH bei einer dieser Hochschulen?
> 
> Noch eine besondere Frage zu GIEEN:
> ...


Naja die Grenzen in Gieen werden sich dann ja auch ndern, wenn anstelle von 4 nurnoch 2 Fcher bewertet werden, bzw. Deutsch und Mathe immer verpflichtend in der Schule waren, alle Nawis jedoch nicht. Trotzdem denke ich dass du in Gieen gute Chancen haben solltest.

----------


## cwenzel3

hej grrzly, 
da hast du recht. ich bin mir nicht so ganz sicher, ob sich die grenzen sehr stark verndern werden, denn die punkt in mathe werden beispielsweise mit dem faktor 1,2 multipliziert. die letzten jahre wurden die punkte der 4 fcher hingegen durch 2,5 oder 5 dividiert. . . 
wahrscheinlich ist es ziemlich sinnfrei darber zu rtseln, wie die auswahlgrenze ausfallen wird  :hmmm...:   :Jump:  ich lass mich einfach berraschen!
bewirbst du dich auch gerade fr's ws?

----------

